# Lowryder Harvest!



## Richy-B

Thought I'd get more LR growers or people interested in Lowryders with a different title for my thread than the previous title "Harvest".  Anyway here' pics of "Midget" Trimmed up, and growing ! These first set of pics will just be midget. I'll put pics of my 52g monster I think is a phenotype up soon! What ya'll think! My first LR gave the 30g this one here, "Midget" only gave me 17.6, but is awesome smoke:shocked:

Appreciate feedback!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

that is some *Dank Bud*, buddy... is that ever SWEET!


----------



## Kupunakane

Man O man,
    Does that bud look good or what ?  Your pics came out sweet too. I think you ought to consider putting your favorite pic in for pic of the month. You might be to late for this month, but there certainly is next month go for it dude.

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## sportcardiva

looks really nice


----------



## umbra

I'm impressed, and jealous


----------



## Richy-B

Thank you! :holysheep: I consider it an honor that you would mention putting one of my pics in for pic of the month!  I just might do that.  I've been practicing with that camera and hell, the buds and  trichomes speak for themselves! Wait till I put the other pics of my pheno! It has such a fruity smell and covered in crystals! Coming soon!
Still Appreciate Feedback!


----------



## isthatjohnstamos

so can you clone the lowrider or do you have to keep planting seeds?


----------



## Richy-B

With the rate in which it grows it would be sinceless to clone. One more thing I love about the LR!


----------



## FruityBud

That really looks good. Keep up the work.


----------



## BSki8950

yea thats awesome ... i wish i got that much bud off my lowryders .. good job


----------



## Disco94

I have been thinking about ordering Lowryder seeds for about a week and I just decided to buy some because of this thread and how that crop looks.  Thx Richy-B!


----------



## Disco94

Forgot to ask... Where did you get the seeds?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT

*CONGRATS on what looks to be a fine harvest. :aok: *


----------



## Hyperbrandon

Man thats some good looking bud there. How's the smoke?


----------



## HippyInEngland

I have grown lowryders several times, great grow Richy-B, 1 thing i must add, they STINK


----------



## HippyInEngland

OOPS LMAO

STINK REALLY HEAVY when smoking, you can smell it 200 yards away and on your breath like its shouting out to people what you have just smoked, but hey, its free lol.


----------



## dmack

hows the smoke?


----------



## Richy-B

The smoke is great! My second one midget is my least fav of the three. The third LR I call "pheno". I'm pretty sure it's a phenotype. The shape of the leaves on that one, It's heighth,it's whiteness(I think from the NL in it), it's resin content and it smells like a grape or grape jelly lil different from others. The first one had real green earthy undertones! It was awesome! Pics comin' soon! Computer's buggin'

 Yeah it is some stanky bud! Especially when growing too! Oh yeah, got the seeds through Dr.Chronic! Very speedy!

P.S. Keep the feedback coming! Luvin' It


----------



## Disco94

Too bad no Doc Chronic in th great US of A anymore...


----------



## shadetree

For real?  That ***** hard...:huh:


----------



## Richy-B

That's just a legal disclaimer to protect him. It's worked for me plenty


----------



## Richy-B

Here are those pics of the pheno! :holysheep: 52g Monster! LRx1 usually only yields 30g to 45g. One 92g monster was reported as grown hydroponically.

Feedback Appreciated


----------



## Disco94

I got your feedback... D*mn!


----------



## akirahz

Man i must say that is some Prime, Winter wonder land, frosty dank, but i need not tell you anything you don't already know! Those bud pics are teasing me!


----------



## Disco94

This bud looks like a Disney movie does for a 6 year old girl!


----------



## JeSus

This bud does to me, what a hamburger does to a fat person.

Mmmmm


----------



## Richy-B

So true! I appreciate all the kind words ya'll! I ordered some LRx2 seeds 5 days ago. I still have two seeds of LRx1 and I'm going to have two different spaces this time. One for growing and one for sexing! It'll be my first time. (Sexing plants anyway)Ha! So I'll need all the help I can get!


----------



## GuerillaGrower420

My mouth is watering, and my eyes are red just thinking about having a piece of that...Good job man!


----------



## Brouli

Congrats on your harvest one day maybe we meet and compare  very nice man very nice 


P.S  
92g its recorded record i personally know about 140g Lowryder#2 grown in soil and under 400w HPS from Hortilux


----------



## Richy-B

I was given some NL seeds,  supposedly feminized:holysheep: ! I'm excited! He's a friend of my uncle and has experience growing! Shrooms too! Had some Saturday that's when I got the beans from him! I'm gonna have to wait till I get a taller grow space for them NL though it's got some sativa mixed with or something. Until then I'm germing the last two LRx1 tonight. The LRx2 seeds should be here soon!


----------



## Richy-B

I forgot I had a thread on ordered LR's.  Anyway, they're here!!!! Only seven days. Eight if u count sunday. The DR is the ****!


----------



## NewbieG

awsome grow man, I hope my LR2's and AK47 x blueberry look half that good when they are done. I'm not very optimistic with how slow they are growing but I can always hope...


----------



## BeachWeed420

Nice.. I cant weight to see my dads lr #2 master kush and blueberry when its all done. They been hanging up for about 2 days now so its gettin there . Smells so sweet Hows the LR smoke and hows the high?


----------



## Richy-B

The smoke is awesome! The high is great too. I had one though that wasn't as potent as the others but I just smoke on that when I'm wanting to stay clear headed and not be so noticeable but it stinks just the same. U couldn't tell by looking at it either. (Midget) thats her name. 
p.s. my computer is so bum'n


----------



## jjsunderground

you say you grew those hydro. thats straight up method MAN! i love it. im growin in soil right now i doubt results like youve got. good job dude!     :cool2:​


----------



## Richy-B

Nah bro, soil. All 10 of my recently purchased LRx2 are above the surface and green!!!! My 2 LRx1 have broke ground also! That's one hell of a rate for germination and sprouting! Good luck to you as well bro!


----------



## Richy-B

Hey ya'll I'm sorry I haven't posted any pictures my computer's sick:fid:
I'm on my bud's now. But I have some cool pics comin, plus I got a grow box 39.75x39.75inx80in. Plus a new 600W Hps:holysheep:  with digital e-lux digital ballast  and cool tube reflector for the heat from the bulb , and one bad *** fan pulling it out!  Promise pics will be up soon when my computer's working!

Shout Out to LOWRYDERGROWER775!


----------



## lowrydergrower775

haha wassup bro thanks for the shoutout hahaha ive never gotten one how much did all the new equipment run ya? have you started more babies or not yet? keep me updated man and keep it green


----------



## Richy-B

I'm back! My computer is perfect now.  So without a further ado let me get some pics uploaded! 

P.S. Thanks for all those reputation points LR775!


----------



## Melissa

wow great job :tokie: looking forward to the new pics :bong2:


----------



## Richy-B

All 10 LRx2 gerinated  and broke soil as you can see.  The other two in there are LRx1. So 12 total. With a 100% germ rate. Awesome results. I use the paper towel method as you can see. If your wondering, I Got my seeds from DR.CHRONIC in 7 days!!! NO B.S.


----------



## Richy-B

Got some new equiptment I'm soon to be using! Digital ballast, 600 watt hps with added blue spectrum, cooling tube w/reclector, and a 175 cubic foot fan pulling the heat from the bulb through the cool tube thru ducting. My grow box you see there is awesome! I have it on it's side like that cuz I'm growing LRx2 and LRx1 short plants, their's just more room for them on it's side.

FEEDBACK APPRECIATED


----------



## jjsunderground

looks like youve got everything you need. good growin!​


----------



## Richy-B

Started with 12.  This pic is with 4 males took out and 6 females  and 2 still undecided The two in round brown pots are LRx1 the rest are LRx2. They're Still not in my grow box yet with my 600 but by 2morrow it'll be a different story!  I've gotta get these baby's transplanted! 3 or 4 gallon pots. I used 3 last time. I had amazing results but, looks like they could've used some more space for them roots though. I use Mycorrhizae in my soil, making bigger healthier roots!  More pics soon!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

The Girls Are Looken Real Nice. I am germinating some of my B.S. seeds from last grow. I will see if they work out and let you KNOW!! :48:  I have 50 or so left and will make some more out of this grow. I Want to cross them with the AK-47. The B. S. I was thinking you ment Blue Streak But as I read I guess it was the other B. S.

 *KEEP UP THE GREAT GROW* ​


----------



## Thorn

wow man u got it goin on in that box!!! Nice to see you still on LR... how u liking that smoke?


----------



## Richy-B

Lovin it!


----------



## Thorn

sweet i just got some lowryder #2 seeds... i can't wait to get those babies goin!!


----------



## Melissa

hey great set up and nice looking ladies you have there:tokie:


----------



## Richy-B

I recently purchased some more LR's to add to my grow and I received them in five days! One of the days was even a sunday! Got them germed and ready to pot. 100% germ rate once again.:hubba: That's 30 for 30 from DR. Chronic LR's 1 & 2.


----------



## Richy-B

Now that my newly germed seeds are potted:hubba: and in the box  I'll show ya'll some recently taken photo's of my new grow box and 600 watt hps to show you how they're doin'! The first row front left two are LRx1. all other's are LRx2. The LRx2 in the front far right pic is being LST'd and it's looking awesome! Newly planted LRx1 seeds just germed are in bottom front in 4in pot's.(duh)
  Feedback appreciated


----------



## LowRider

Hey Richie, nice grow.  what kind of fertilizer are you using if any?  also is there anyway to do a clone at the beginning stage?  i mean i know there's no way to keep a mother but was wondering if you attempted this yet or if it was even possible?


----------



## Richy-B

I wouldn't try to clone. don't bother. Just plant another seed. The clone would take to long to get rooted. By that time you'd already have a half plant grown. Another reason I love this strain. Plus they don't take well to clones anyway. I use Botanicare grow nutes, Bloom nutes and Liquid Karma also by Botanicare. Use a soil that doesn't slowly release nutes. No nutes in the soil you buy! You'll need Bloom nutes before you know it. I start with half strength first week then move on to full strength. Same with Bloom nutes. Don't put your Liquid Karma mixed in with your nute bottles though. Liquid Karma is for root growth. I also put Mycorrhizae in my soil. It enables your roots to get bigger. Real bigger!  Good luck with your grow bro!


----------



## Thorn

nice man. how long do they take to germinate those seeds? Do you just use the paper towel method?

I just got some seeds from someone who produced there own from some Joint Doctor seeds. Put 2 in to germinate yesterday at 4pm. Its now almost a day later and not showing yet. Man I'm impatient!!!

I was also gonna say, its good to see you LSTing a LR! Didn't know how they'd take to that..its something i'll probably try


----------



## Richy-B

two and a half days on germination maybe three. Now that's with me.  And yes, paper towel method. pics posted above.  Yeah this is the 2nd Lr I've LST'd.  First one came out the heaviest and tastiest!


----------



## Richy-B

Finally all the kinks are fixed in my computer,:woohoo:  even a new video card, which is what has kept me off here for a week. :watchplant: Their were 3,200 new posts within that amount of time. I missed out on alot. So, we have some catching up to do. I have more pics to take and more plants to tend to this time! Sad news is one of my newly germed and planted LRx1 died. (just one of those things, they don't all grow.) That's only 2 out of 30 that died or didn't grow for me is awesome results! But all 30 did germinate 
Here's a kinda' recent photo. The two in the front. middle one and left one are the LRx1's. The other four are LRx2's. Which stretched a lil and scared me :shocked: but those lil buds are know foming big colas 


Feedback or questions welcomed.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy

look'n good, man...

keep it grow'n:watchplant:


----------



## dmack

Thats some nice looking buds you have there man.


----------



## Richy-B

These first 2 pics are the LRx1. The rest are LRx2. The bushy one i've LST'd but it's not doing what A LRx1 did the last time I LST'd it! But it was more like a phenotype of the LRx1 I LST'd. That phenotype LRx1 LST'd harvested me 52g dry!:holysheep: These LRx2's are getting me excited! Hope ya'll enjoy the new pics. The bottom right pic has the LRx1's in behind the LRx2's at the moment! Those babies u see are my recently germed and planted LRx1 seeds from Dr. Chronic. Received them in 5 days this time! one day was even a sunday!

Love the feed back  keep it *cumin'!*:spit:


----------



## Thorn

Wow buddy those are looking fantastic! its great to have you back around!! I am now doing a Lowryder GJ myself and will be readin yours (probably) over and over hehe  Am also planning to LST one or 2 of them. How old are those babies?


----------



## Richy-B

I started germing on the 5th of Feb. But, they broke soil on the 8th making them bout 37 days old. If you go by sprout date. Or 40 if you go by germination date. 

I'm getting more and more excited everyday I look at the LRx2's! Bet they'll shock the crap out of me when harvest time comes! They just keep getting fatter!


----------



## ms4ms

These are some great lr posts you guys. I will be following your grows intensly as I have 5 lr2 ready hve some baby afghans in my veg box. I have a "big" flower box and I amy convert the whole thing for lr's.


----------



## Richy-B

Hey ya'll! Here's some up to date pics.  The first ones are my LRx1's the rest are the LRx2's except for my baby LRx1's in the 4in pots. I was worried about the LRx2 strain at first with the stretching it does compared to LRx1. But I know see how it's just a bigger plant with longer cola's.:shocked:


----------



## Thorn

thanks for those ace pics bro, they are looking AMAZING and boy am I drooling!!! 

That first pic, is it that colour or was that just the lighting? It looks so tasty!!!

How tall are the LR#2's now??


----------



## smokybear

Looking great my friend. I'm sure those are going to be some very tasty buds when you roll up a fatty. How far along into flower are they? I eagerly anticipate some more pics in the next few days and I wish you the best of luck with those gorgeous ladies. Make sure to keep us posted my friend. Take care and grow it big!


----------



## Richy-B

Yeah, Thorn first pic is the lighting. U caught me I just had to add that pic it turned out beautiful The LRx2 are now 1ft5in, 1ft3in, 1ft9in,1ft6in. And getting fatter colas as we speak:yay: Thanks for all the positive feedbeck. Keep it coming! Questions? Just ask.


----------



## Richy-B

First pic is my favorite LRx2 I got go'n now! The next pic has the two LRx1's n it they are on week seven. One or two more weeks(depends):hubba:  and they come up to dry and get me high They don't take long to dry and cure either, I mean hell if it's only two LRx1 plants.
The LRx2's are still budding like crazy:shocked: . I've been gone for 4 days on vacation  which was well needed and well enjoyed! When I came back the LRx2's blew my mind how much they had fattened up:shocked:  the colas have almost doubled since I seen them four days ago!They are also on week seven, but they'll take more like two to three weeks more to mature.(depends):hubba:  Theirs also a pic from inside box showing between the row. For some crazy reason I took a pic of that?

Feedback/questions are welcomed


----------



## Thorn

thanks for those pic updates, they are looking great! What size pots do you use for your plants?


----------



## lowrydergrower775

wassup man lookin good just wanted to check in on my boy see how he is doing keep it up man and ima hit you up in a min about something but yea lookin good and keep it green


----------



## Richy-B

3 or 5 gal. I get them mixed up all the time. They were so close in size when I compared them,? I believe I just went with the three.  I'd say three minimum, for anybody.


 Appreciate all the kind words guys 

Zup, LOWRYDERGROWER775! Long live the Lowryder


----------



## Richy-B

Here's my favorite LRx1 in my box! I've got the pic goin' on now with better lighting! Also pre-manicured a lil before harvest in a week or so. Lookin' tasty and smellin' fruity this time !


----------



## trillions of atoms

b e a utiful


----------



## Thorn

TOA said it spot on  Can't wait for harvest pics


----------



## Timmyjg6

Nice, since you cant clone LR1 you just have to have a load of seeds?


----------



## lowrydergrower775

that is correct timmy all from seed and lookin good man very good push it to the limit man


----------



## Richy-B

Ten more days til harvest of the LRx1's By the way thanks for all the compliments about recent pics!

Yup all from seed. Timmay! TiMM, Timmay! Jimmay?


----------



## Thorn

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Timmay! TiMM, Timmay! Jimmay?



Haha that just reminds me of South Park lol are you high?


----------



## Richy-B

Thorn said:
			
		

> Haha that just reminds me of South Park lol are you high?


I'm always high  South Park is one of my favorites


----------



## Timmyjg6

Same here, im a towlie fan... 






Timmy!!!!!!! tim tim , tim timmy!! Gobble? gob gobble?


----------



## Richy-B

Here's some recent pics of one of my LRx2's. It's alot bigger than I thought it was gonna be.  I'm not complaining!


----------



## lowrydergrower775

lookin very nice richy are those all three gallons or are some of them in four gallon pots cuz i always wondered whatwould happen if you went over three gallons of soil and if you did now i know lol they turn into monsters good job all the way through man keep it up. and can i ask you not to upload any more pics because my family just harvest my ak47 back at home but im in atlanta right now and basically your making my mouth water just thinking of what i have when i get back home lol so yea lol keep it up and keep it green homie


----------



## Thorn

mmmmm those buds are looking sooooooo juicy  how long is it since you saw your first pistils? and how long you reckon they got left?


----------



## Richy-B

Thorn said:
			
		

> mmmmm those buds are looking sooooooo juicy  how long is it since you saw your first pistils? and how long you reckon they got left?


From seed it took 10 to 13 days if I remember right. My notes ain't in front of me but I'm pretty sure (I'm high) The LRx1's only have 3 to 5 days and the LRx2's might take a week or up to three. I think they'll be ready in two. One looks more mature than the rest so I might pull that one up sooner though, like a week .


----------



## Richy-B

Look above! It was my 420th post!:woohoo: That calls for a celebration! :guitar:  :ccc:  :yay: :banana: :fly: :ciao: :rofl: :bong2: 


Make sure your logged on 4/20/08! All day!


----------



## Afrikaaner

haha just sent that message and now i stumble across post 420!!  i guess it's PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!!!


----------



## Richy-B

:banana: Peanut Butter, Jelly with a baseball bat:banana:


----------



## Richy-B

Well it's seven weeks and four days on this LRx1! I'm tired of having to buy my smoke here lately. Shouldn't have let so much time go in between last harvest and New plants so I went ahead and pulled it! Pre manicured, then pulled! I've still got 4 more LRx2's and an LRx1 coming up in a few more days. I'm letting that one go longer. Massive thrichomes just not colored enough


----------



## LowRider

so does the glove fit well?  looks good.  where can we get a glove like that?  Man and i like red to.     

Na but seriously though great job.  Man that looks so tasty right now.


----------



## lowrydergrower775

me personally i think ya could use a pair in blue lol but thats just me


----------



## Richy-B

Ha Ha,:rofl:  I had just pulled her and didn't want to get soil up in my nails.  I had just took a shower! I prefer blue too  but that's all I could find at the time  Here's my pride and joy LRx2!  Pre-manicured and about ready to come up in a week or so This mug is huge   It almost reminds me more of a masterlow though. Hope ya'll like the female I added for viewing enjoyment!

Let me know what ya'll think!:ciao: Of the bud:doh:


----------



## lowrydergrower775

lookin good richy b almost done with this run are you?


----------



## Timmyjg6

Nice, how do you plan on drying/curing?


----------



## Richy-B

They'll hang upside down in a cool, dark, well ventilated space, (one to two weeks). Then on to brown bagging,(few days) then on to the mason jars with constant burping for a week or two.


----------



## Richy-B

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> lookin good richy b almost done with this run are you?


Yeah, Just a couple more weeks for the other plants with exception to a LRx1 coming up in two to three days.


----------



## LowRider

I'm orgasming!!!  let us know how they taste and smoke.


----------



## Timmyjg6

Nice,.....


----------



## Richy-B

First plant is going in jars tomorrow for final curing stage but is dry enough to smoke. But I'm gonna be patient so I get the buds tasting liking they should. When drying patience is a vertue! Here are some pics.


----------



## Richy-B

This is my second fatter Lowryder.  This one is my pride and joy of the LRx1's I grew.  Very dense. Here it is fully dressed in it's pot and every thing and this is it once we get her stripped naked.:holysheep:  Is it just me or the picture of her trimmed up and upside down looks like a person standing there with forearms and everything! Even a face! He's standing like he/she's all buff and   sh**! Damn I'm high                                                                                                         

p.s. can't wait to harvest my LRx2's!


----------



## Malevolence

Wow! Nice work!


----------



## Kthugga

where did u get the lowryder seeds


----------



## lowrydergrower775

lookin good richy just wanted to pop in and say wassup hit me up when ya get a chance bro and keep it up


----------



## Richy-B

Kthugga said:
			
		

> where did u get the lowryder seeds


 I purchased the seeds via Internet. http://Dr.Chronic    Nothing but success thru him and speedy. 4 days last time 7 days the two previous times. I'm more excited about the LRx2's I have still growing:shocked: Their size is much better than the LRx1's!IMO! Harvest on them is coming soon till then keep checking the thread out for the final harvesting stages of that 2nd LRx1.
p.s sampling my first LRx1 buds before jar cure and it has it's green and earthy taste just like I remember! Can't wait till totally cured!


----------



## Richy-B

I'm a lil upset. My first LRx1 of the harvest only came out to be 15g dried weight My second LRx1 is still hanging)It feels alot heavier but it's still a tad bit moist. But hey, it only took me two months and a couple weeks and I'm already smokin' and drooling over my LRx2's. Watching and waiting. I might start a whole new thread on my LRx2 harvest! What do ya'll think? Theirs a few pictures in this thread a couple post's back of one my LRx2's. To me they're awesome. I think after this I'm gonna stick with LRx2. Or Any other Auto Flowering strain suggestions ya'll might have. I like variety Give me some ideas


----------



## Richy-B

Here's my LRx1 dried out trimmed up and going in the paper bag stage tonight! It has better thrichome production than the previous one I just harvested. Which is tasting better and better each day it's in the jar:joint4:


----------



## Brouli

very very nice i hope you will take extra puff puff for me


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT

Excellent harvest! Lowryders are defenately an interesting strain.


----------



## Richy-B

Here's that second LRx1 I grew. It has more thrich's than the first one! Only 20g dried weight though.:fid:  First one was only 15g's. I'm dissapointed. Last time I grew LRx1's I had a 15g, 30g, 52g! I think I'm just gonna stick with these LRx2's.  I have a new thread on their harvest you shouldd check out to compare


----------



## smokybear

Very nice nugs. I wish I were smoking on that instead of the crap I'm smoking on now! Nice work my friend. Make sure to take a :bong2: for me! Take care and be safe.


----------



## Richy-B

smokybear said:
			
		

> Make sure to take a :bong2: for me! Take care and be safe.


I definetily will bro. Check the LRx2 I pulled tonight at 9 weeks old on my LRx2 Manicuring and harvest thread!


----------



## HippyInEngland

Fantastic pics Richy-B

What did it weigh wet and what did it weigh dry?


----------



## Richy-B

She's not dry yet. I don't like to weigh them wet, in fear of destroying or crushing trichomes. But thanks for the compliment


----------



## Richy-B

Hey wazzup ya'll! I am amazed at this LRx2 grow I've got goin' on. So much in-fact that I started it's own thread but I forgot to add a link to it from this thread! So here it goes


----------



## Richy-B

Here's the pics. I'm pissed! I just typed a whole page of crap on here with questions comments and everything but somehow management attachments wasn't working and in the midst of figuring out why, I lost my whole page. Look at the monster Lrx1 on left! Ive never grown one that big!Last two pics are pollinated LRx1. Finally seeds for free!
Can anybody with experience with seeds tell me when the best time to harvest seeds is? Same time as other plants are pulled? a week longer? Some seeds are actually popping out almost looking as though they will fall out, they're geenish grey in color. I did this without pollinating my other plants. There's a post showing the pollination method used. It's in this thread or my LRx2 harvest thread.


----------



## REDz

DAMN! Richy-B thats some fine *** plants, HAHA good job bro!


----------



## Richy-B

New pics 2-night!


----------



## Richy-B

Here's those pictures I promised. As you can see one of my final Lrx1's in this grow has a huge main cola! Twice the size of the other plant even though they were planted at the same time and given same diet and light regimens! I guess I just was blessed! The smaller LRx1 has a purple tint to the outer exterior of it's leaves and buds. (coming up 2-nite) I usually only get that from my LRx2's! Must be a phenotype of the LR's. I tell you what, if you let it grow a lil longer like these they taste even better! I let these LRx1 go ten weeks,instead of the usual 8. Breeder's pack say's 8-10 weeks and so far for me, the longer I keep them growing, the stronger they get with a much more bountiful harvest, and fruity tasting buds! Maybe it's just my nutes and grow strategies. Anyone else get LR's that taste fruity? Then again I do also use a product called SugarDaddy. My local grow store gave me a free sample and it might be the reason for the sudden fruit taste in my LR's! Enjoy the pics! I'm back in here editing. These pic's weren't resized correctly or something. They look fuzzy. That's what you get when you take them with a six megapixel and try to resize them, I guess!


----------



## Thorn

i wish i could swear man those are so fat and juicy! Sorry i can't remember, what light are you using? Well done!


----------



## Richy-B

600 watt HPS w/ added 30% blue spectrum for start to finish grows!


----------



## Richy-B

Check her out!  That's a LRx1 grown to 10 weeks 2 days.:holysheep:  It tinted purple and smells fruity like my LRx2's.  It just must be the combination of how I grow and spectrum of light that reaches it with the bulb I use, or just a specific trait in LR's. I've never experienced this phenotype in the LRx1's though, just the LRx2's. Except this time. Which makes me scratch my head. Hmm? 
The last pic is of her out of the soil and fan leaves chopped off. Not much more trimming to do, these calayx's are swollen to the outer edge of the buds. Very dense! What do ya'll think? 
I've got one LRx1 left that might be some kind of record when it comes to her top cola. Yep, she's gotten fatter! She'll be getting pulled when more of her newly grown bud hairs change color. Anyway, back to this purple tinted beauty! Still can't believe how well this LRx1 turned out!


----------



## docfishwrinkle

richy waz up, hey ive been watchin ur thread 4 sometime now & picked ur brain a couple of times. my question is what do u use 4 soil? type & mix ratio of ammendments if u would pleeeeeeeeease? thanks in advance. i know u probably posted b/4 but im pretty lazy.:hitchair:courious cause im nearing end of my 1st grow & already ordered chronic lr2 seeds & will start round 4th of july. ur pics & growing skills are mad!! oh yeah 1 last thing what size pots r u useing? im currently useing 3 gallon.


----------



## Richy-B

I buy a bag from my local grow store. Black bag and in blueit's called Professional High Porosity Growing Medium.
65-75% by volume
Canadien Sphagnum Peat Moss
- Perlite
-Dolomitic and Calcitic limestone(ph adjustor)
-Wetting Agent
It doesn't have any nutes in it. If growing LR's you'll need to switch from your grow nutes to your flower nutes after about two weeks. So don't use a soil containing nutes, they usually give off their grow nutes for three months which is to long for LR's. Use Organic liquid Nutes I use Botanicare. Start with the grow nutes then switch to the flower nutes. Usually in about two to three weeks. I would also invest in some Liquid Karma also made by Botanicare. Sometimes they come in a three pack. Get you some Mycorrhizae for the roots to get huge. And invest in Sub Culture, it's Micro-Organisms in a Pack, it breaks down the organic nutrients, making it easier for your "now" huge roots to suck up!


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

I am in awe of you beautiful buds!:holysheep: :clap: :smoke1: :48: :joint4: :ccc: congrats my smokin friend!


----------



## EpicEndo

absolutely beautiful homie!!


----------



## reno911

Can you explain about what that Sugerdaddy product is that you mentioned in page 6?


----------



## Richy-B

It was given to me as a sample from my grow store. No nute's in it, so I wasn't afraid to use it during flowering. Nute lock or anything was out of the question. He told me it was for a fruitier tasting product, which I think he had previously overheard me talking with my girlfriend about that issue. But my first LRx2 which was fruitiest of all was harvested before he introduced me to it. So it's not all in the Sugar Daddy, but after a watering with it in the morn before work, when you come home 7 hrs later their was more stank to it than I could believe. Try it sometime. Here's some pics that will help


----------



## reno911

Richy-B said:
			
		

> It was given to me as a sample from my grow store. No nute's in it, so I wasn't afraid to use it during flowering. Nute lock or anything was out of the question. He told me it was for a fruitier tasting product, which I think he had previously overheard me talking with my girlfriend about that issue. But my first LRx2 which was fruitiest of all was harvested before he introduced me to it. So it's not all in the Sugar Daddy, but after a watering with it in the morn before work, "when you come home 7 hrs later their was more stank to it than I could believe." Try it sometime. Here's some pics that will help


 
LMAO, Thanks

do you recomend lsting all lowryders? How long do you lst them for? the 2 weeks of veg?


----------



## MrPuffAlot

only if you used super thrive and looking at 4/5ft LR monsters.
like I had.  (last grow)

But if aren't using hormone and regular nutes and getting normal little sized
LR's.. No  (my current grow)


----------



## reno911

Would you recomend super thrive for beginners?

lol that must be like steroids for plants


----------



## Richy-B

What exactly is Super Thrive?
 I did an LST with one of my first LRx1's. There's one I chose particularly because it happen to have more of a stretch than the others, therefore, making it easy to tye down. I only LST'd the main cola about 4in to the right(tyed) and let it finish by naturally growing back straight up but leaving the branch tyed down. But da**, the buds grew straight up while the stem grew sideways! It was crazy. They were a little to whispy for my liking.Seemed to fluffy too, for my liking. Guess what though. That happen to be my biggest yielder of the three LRx1's. 52 grams off of it. The other two yielded 30grams, aand 18 grams! Try it if you'd like. That's the only way to learn. Expirement! Have fun!


----------



## massproducer

Super thrive is basically a B1 complex that provides a high number of plant vitamins and some growth hormones.  I myself just use liquid seaweed/kelp extract


----------



## massproducer

here is a link to read about it:

http://www.superthrive.com/page1.htm


----------



## massproducer

By the way Richy how do you find the sugar daddy?  I use Advanced Nutrients Sweetleaf and I find that it really brings out the smell


----------



## Richy-B

I like it alot.  After use it makes the buds oh so pungent with smell within hours.  Taste is great too. I was just recently able to smoke some of my buds grown with it. (just got done curing) It has a certain thickness about it when exhaled. My favorite thing about it is the Tootie-fruity smell!   So far  So Good 
 I use nuteless soil, I use Liquid Botanicare Nutes to feed my babies, Mycorrhizae in soil for bigger root growth, and Sub Culture's pack of powdered living micro-organisms(add to water), which break down organic nutes easier and faster enabling those "now" big roots to drink it up easier and faster!


----------



## MamaGreen

wow, man. just wow! you know how i feel about LR but you may have made a believer out of this old gal with these two threads  thank you for sharing with us and giving me a second thoughts about 'never growing them again' 

please smoke a bowl for me *sighs and goes back to scraping old resin off her pieces* lol


----------



## Richy-B

That's all I want to do! If I can just reach one person at a time, I feel I've done my job. At least explaining and exploring the possibilities of the LR! I knew it would take a while to get some die hard fans to change their way of doing things or to get them from their old habits but at least give it all you got before you condem them. 
Thanks alot for your post! It really touched me!


----------



## MamaGreen

i wouldn't say saved yet,lol, BUT i will give them another good try 


i just wish they didn't cost so dang much,but hey the price you pay and all that


----------



## Richy-B

Here's some pics of the main cola from my 10week 2day old LRx1 plant.  She has already been hanging for 5 days now.  Her and the rest of her buds will be brown bagging it for a couple more days right after these pictures. Then on to jarring, afterwards I can give a weight and smoke report! She's even got purp tint to her.:holysheep:  Only thought I could get that from a LRx2. I was wrong. Smells fruity and everything! Think I've mentioned this once before. If so, sorry I'm just excited! Has to be my greenthumb.? Well the combination of my grow techniques, nutes, lights, and such. Remember, I've got one more LRx1 at 11 weeks and she's a monster, always has been. She's coming up 2morrow! 4 real this time
What Ya'll Think?


----------



## smokybear

Those are some beautiful buds my friend. Truly great work. Definitely make a smoke and strain report and post it in the appropraite forum. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Richy-B

smokybear said:
			
		

> Those are some beautiful buds my friend. Truly great work. Definitely make a smoke and strain report and post it in the appropraite forum. Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


Is their another place to put that info, than my thread?


----------



## siegalsmoker

Man you have some great harvest under your belt... Keep on producing that killa and keeping us posted on progress.. One ? though.. why do u brown bag them after drying why not straight into the jars for curing?... Thanks..


----------



## Thorn

those are some nice buds there! 

Make sure to put the smoke report down here so those of us that read this journal can see. The other place you can put it is here..

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=36

And then people searching for strain reports on the ryders can find it


----------



## smokybear

There is a part of the forum for smoke and strain reports. Post it on your journal and in the strain reports. Great work once again my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Richy-B

siegalsmoker said:
			
		

> Man you have some great harvest under your belt... Keep on producing that killa and keeping us posted on progress.. One ? though.. why do u brown bag them after drying why not straight into the jars for curing?... Thanks..


It's just a method I picked up on this Forum. Click  DJ Short . That's why I do it that way. DJ Short is the creator of Blueberry a very stable and most sought after strain because of it's strong and great genetics, making it great to crossbreed with alot of other strains. He's awesome. How can you not listen to what he has to say about drying and curing buds! 
I did an expirement with my 12week old LRx2 with some not brown bagged and it still had that hay smell. Even after jarring. The paper bags just slow down the drying process. Which in turn is a method of curing. Two days after brown bags(depending on yield) It goes to jars. It also gives the buds a chance to compact to the shape and form we all know and love a lil' better. IMHO
Here's some pics of that final giant LRx1 at 11 weeks and my seeded LRx1 also soon to be harvested. I took these pics so they would also show how I made the inside space smaller by hanging up that material(black on one side shiny white on other) sorry, brain-fart, can't think of the name. You get the point though. Helped make the grow space smaller for a higher lumen count. Maybe that's why this LRx1 is so big! I mean I didn't add the extra wall till there were only three plants left. Seeded one, which won't produce alot of bud because of hormone change from being pollinated, but the one I pulled 5 days ago wasn't this big either. She just started having new growth(new buds with white hairs coming out of them that seemed to extend from the main cola) like certain braids stick out of certain hairstyles, so did these buds. These newly formed buds needed more time to mature plus the plant just kept getting bigger and I have to wait for my seedlings to harvest before I have to shut-off the grow box, so I might as well leave her in there if there is no harm being done. Here's those pics.


----------



## Thorn

wow that fatty is great! Could i just ask you when do you start feeding those ryders? I have 2 17 day old female Lowryder #2s and i dont want to over feed them like i did with my last lady


----------



## Richy-B

Thorn said:
			
		

> wow that fatty is great! Could i just ask you when do you start feeding those ryders? I have 2 17 day old female Lowryder #2s and i dont want to over feed them like i did with my last lady


You want to do it usually two weeks in. So start now.  Grow nutes. 1/2 strength at first. See how the plant reacts the next day to it.  I usually use full strength and I don't have a problem.  Flower nutes shortly after discovering sex of plant. I use Botanicare(liquid organic nutes). You use it everyday unlike some nutes, that are more concentrated, which in turn helps prevent the nute burn. But your P.H. might be a lil different from mine. I keep mine at 6 to 6.5 sometimes 7. Wide range for LR's. They're very versatile. They can grow almost anywhere! 
 Thanks about the fatty!  That it is! Coming up tonight this time I promise.


----------



## Richy-B

Here's one of my last LRx1's. I got 36 grams off her!  Just jarred her after pics were taken 
I've never had a LRx1 smell the way or look the way this one does! It smells and has colors alot like LRx2! Just a Phenotype? Has to be. I don't even get that smell and taste in some of my LRx2's. I can't wait to try this. The monster is coming up tonight too! 4-Real this time. It's over 12 weeks old and huge.


----------



## Ilikebigbuds

Those are some tasty looking Buds!:joint: :aok:


----------



## Richy-B

Ilikebigbuds said:
			
		

> Those are some tasty looking Buds!:joint: :aok:


Wait till you see the one tonight! 11 week 3day LRx1 (i think post before this says 12 wk. sorry) Still in soil til tonight. I swear I'm pullin her up!!  It's the "monster" I've been referring to.  A couple posts back shows the difference in size to the other LRx1's.  Her color on top is unlike your usual LRx1. Very tropical and vibrant colored looking for a LRx1. Alot of like purp, orange,red, light and dark greens.:woohoo:  I'm guessing because of it's age.  Remember, LRx1's can be harvested in 8-10wks. I'm taking it a lil further just to expirement a little just like I did in my LRx2 Thread. It  shows a harvest at 9wks, 10wks, 11wks, then twelve, so that I could have different matured buds with different trich developement, etc. 10wk and 11wk were my fav so far(LRx2). Haven't given 12wk a good test yet though.
Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Nice looking buds!


----------



## Richy-B

Here's the pics I promised of Monster, the biggest and prettiest LRx1 I've ever seen/grown. Look at that color! I wish ya'll could smell it!
Feedback much appreciated


----------



## smokybear

She's a beauty my friend. Nice work. Take care and be safe.


----------



## IllusionalFate

Looks amazing, Richy-B. Gotta love that lavender blue/violet tint all over the buds.:smoke1:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

I hope the LR2 performs like this. Great job RB!


----------



## Timmyjg6

Hay Richy-B, i see your doing quit well with them LR's... Keep it up bro, check out my Strawberry Cough its huge.....


----------



## AsianSky

Richy-B is a godly idol for growing Lowryder strains. I am not butt kissing here, but you LR's harvests are WOW . Anyone try LR crossing with Blueberry ? Just love the idea if this strain ever come out and stable. That some tasty stuffs you have there. I am a fan of LR .........and there're so many others like me . Spread the LR's love Rich !!


----------



## EpicEndo

Richy definitely has spread the LR love bro!! He got me hooked. You should check out how green his thumb is- he'll be turnin' into the HULK in NO time! good work richy bro! hit me up sometime, i've got some purple smurf, and sour diesel at the moment, come taste!!


----------



## Richy-B

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> Looks amazing, Richy-B. Gotta love that lavender blue/violet tint all over the buds.:smoke1:


Totally!  That's what I'm talking bout!:woohoo:  Somebody finally recognized it!


----------



## Richy-B

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I hope the LR2 performs like this. Great job RB!


It will be even better than this.  Have you checked my LRx2 Harvest Thread?  You'll love' em! Promise. Hopefully you'll grow enough so you can get the fruity phenotype it produces.  Stay High!


----------



## Richy-B

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I hope the LR2 performs like this. Great job RB!


It will be even better than this. Have you checked my LRx2 Harvest Thread? You'll love' em! Promise. Hopefully you'll grow enough so you can get the fruity phenotype it produces. Stay High!


----------



## Richy-B

AsianSky said:
			
		

> Richy-B is a godly idol for growing Lowryder strains. I am not butt kissing here, but you LR's harvests are WOW . Anyone try LR crossing with Blueberry ? Just love the idea if this strain ever come out and stable. That some tasty stuffs you have there. I am a fan of LR .........and there're so many others like me . Spread the LR's love Rich !!


I don't know bout a godly idol  but thank you! Maybe just one hell of a LR grower!lol! but seriously, I've put alot of time and reading in these grows, plus documenting it on the computer, and experimentation can be a handfull, you know!:hairpull:  But it's seemed to help alot of people out and help the LR cause! Everybody wants to do it know!lol!
I'll Keep the LR love Flowing!​


----------



## Richy-B

EpicEndo said:
			
		

> Richy definitely has spread the LR love bro!! He got me hooked. You should check out how green his thumb is- he'll be turnin' into the HULK in NO time! good work richy bro! hit me up sometime, i've got some purple smurf, and sour diesel at the moment, come taste!!


Green thumbs , no not me  Yes, I'm so glad I could bring this strain to a strain everyone wants to grow now. I tried to make my threads to show how great LR's can be. At the time I started growing them, everyone was against them, until they seen those threads and pics I posted! They helped alot, I'm told anyway! I'll definetely hit you up this weekend!
 Thanks for the compliments!
Stay High Bro! ​


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Your thread def made me a lil more happy my LR2s are on the way. Great job!


----------



## Richy-B

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Your thread def made me a lil more happy my LR2s are on the way. Great job!


Are you goin' soil or hydro?  I dont have any hydro experience.  If that's how you'll be growin' then I can't help ya, but I could learn from you, if you do a Hydro LRx2 grow. No pressure either way. I just can't think off the top of my head if you usually grow hydro or not.? I've read alot of your threads and seen your gorgious bud pictures in the gallery

*HERES SOME GREEN MOJO LOVE FOR YOU!*​ 
p.s.Thanks for all the rep points! I'll soon return the favor, I've got to get my girl from work now!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> Are you goin' soil or hydro?


I'm a soil man. I kill everything I put in hydro. I bought these because I figured they would be the ultimate "do nothing" strain. Meaning, I won't have to take care of them as much. My understanding is they don't really like nutes and you pretty much have to just water them. I'm going to try to get more than an oz a plant too. I may be dreaming but we'll see.


----------



## Richy-B

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I'm a soil man. I kill everything I put in hydro. I bought these because I figured they would be the ultimate "do nothing" strain. Meaning, I won't have to take care of them as much. My understanding is they don't really like nutes and you pretty much have to just water them. I'm going to try to get more than an oz a plant too. I may be dreaming but we'll see.


Your dreaming if you think it's a do nothing plant. Alot of people say only use 1/4 strength nutes. Not in my case! I use full strength at their 2 week mark. I use Botanicare liquid nutes. Before that it's nothing but purified water. Maybe I can use full strength nutes because of the following; I use Mycchorizae(Plant Success)  in the soil for a bigger root system, and Sub Culture in my waterings.  It contains living organisms that break down those organic nutes, making it easier for your now, big roots (thanks to the Mycchorizae) to feed. The results show for themselves(my thread).If you want buds like mine you need to take alot of care, unless you are satisfied with a low yielding, low potent LR. I tried hard on my first LRx1 grow. Not bad, but these two recent LRx1's I've grown and pulled are twice as nice!  Don't think you'll get a great LRx2 crop if you just sit back and water only. You might, but think how much better it could've been!


----------



## Richy-B

Her she is ya'll! One pretty a** seeded plant If you ask me. I have more pics like the last one(purple colored), I'm gonna save to use on B.O.T.M. for July. I have some other pics for June in mind. It's my birthday month.  Or do you think I should enter one of these seeded purple plant pics for June's B.O.T.M.? The pic I'm considering for June though is my Monster LRx1. Which is more tropical colored than just purple. I just think it's a winner. Until then check the purple buds and the seeds I'm gettin' off this baby!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

So, they like nutes? I was under the impression they were nute sensitive. Oh well, you have to make adjustments for every different plant you grow. I'm used to it. I think I can keep them happy.


----------



## smokybear

Some more gorgeous ladies. Very nice my friend. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Richy-B

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> So, they like nutes? I was under the impression they were nute sensitive. Oh well, you have to make adjustments for every different plant you grow. I'm used to it. I think I can keep them happy.


My LR's love nutes. Liquid Botanicare Grow nutes, Flower nutes, and Botanicare's Liquid Karma(root enhancer) It's cool you understand every grow can be different. I've seen your buds, I know you'll do a great job!  As long as you do more than just water'emlol 
 Green Mojo For Your LRx2 Grow


----------



## Richy-B

smokybear said:
			
		

> Some more gorgeous ladies. Very nice my friend. Take care and be safe.


 Appreciate the kind words Smokeybear!  Hell, all ya'll!


----------



## Richy-B

Here's some pics of "Monster" hangin' up to dry!  Those buds you see are huge!  Oh and it smells so good, like a LRx2! Hope she's as potent as one of 'em! I'll be brown baggin' tonight. 

p.s. I threw a pic of my favorite glass piece in here. She's clear till you get resin built up and she changes colors, some cool colors when high! 

"Ever looked at the back of a twenty dollar bill man, on, weed?"Lol


----------



## EpicEndo

:ciao:  good work richy! i didn't know your seeded plant was so freakin beautiful bro! definitely need to enter that for B.O.T.M.- I've dropped 400$ on my setup,:hubba:  but still looking for some odds-and-ends i couldn't find.. keep on keepin' on homie. 
p.s. this is a newbies question but i wanted to ask the LR king what your watering schedule is, and how much you think is enough for different stages of LR's. you can write me the answer in a PM if you have answered that question too many times


----------



## ms4ms

greetings richy, and congrats on yet another great lr harvest. I finally harvested mine and I will see in a couple weeks if I messed them up. Lr 2's are NOT a low maintenace plant. I have 2 small afghan clones going and can't wait to feed the roots and get them on a good schedule. This is where the h2o ? comes in. how much(geuss) do you feed each plant and I mean in liquid? 1/2 gal., quart???. When I have a plant in a 3 gallon bucket it is hard to tell when they have adequate watering to the roots.


----------



## Richy-B

ms4ms said:
			
		

> greetings richy, and congrats on yet another great lr harvest. I finally harvested mine and I will see in a couple weeks if I messed them up. Lr 2's are NOT a low maintenace plant. I have 2 small afghan clones going and can't wait to feed the roots and get them on a good schedule. This is where the h2o ? comes in. how much(geuss) do you feed each plant and I mean in liquid? 1/2 gal., quart???. When I have a plant in a 3 gallon bucket it is hard to tell when they have adequate watering to the roots.


Thanks for the kind words.  You and EpicEndo!  Hopefully this answers both your questions. 
Seedling stage: 2 oz of water if in small 4in pots. Daily. But Twice a day when 3-4 weeks old. Then the
Flowering stage: 1/2 a litre - 1 litre if transplanted and in 4-5 gal bucket. 

 I water/feed, everyday right as the lights turn on. Beginning of their day! Of coarse the above measurements of water can vary, but that's a basis to go by. In seedling stage I've seen way to many people kill their babies due to overwatering so start like that and see how it works. 
You basically don't want much, if any, water to come out of the bottom of the pot, when watering. 
You basically want the soil to be dry when you water the next time/day. Hope this helps ya'll. I'm baked:fly:  but accurate on the measurements, the words just might not make sense.


----------



## Thorn

niiiiiiiiiiiiccccccceeeeeeee


----------



## Richy-B

EpicEndo said:
			
		

> :ciao: good work richy! i didn't know your seeded plant was so freakin beautiful bro! definitely need to enter that for B.O.T.M.


Thank you EpicEndo I took that last bud shot a few extra times and I have one even clearer shot than the last one. You've convinced me to enter one of those pics. Save your vote 4 me! Just kiddin'. No, really! Naw. 4-real dude! lol  Dude  .


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Whats the most you've harvested from a single plant Rich?


----------



## EpicEndo

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Thank you EpicEndo I took that last bud shot a few extra times and I have one even clearer shot than the last one. You've convinced me to enter one of those pics. Save your vote 4 me! Just kiddin'. No, really! Naw. 4-real dude! lol  Dude  .


lol :rofl: you've got my vote bro! i'm sure you've got many others . thanks for the help! have you entered any of your other girls for B.O.T.M before?


----------



## Richy-B

EpicEndo said:
			
		

> lol :rofl: you've got my vote bro! i'm sure you've got many others . thanks for the help! have you entered any of your other girls for B.O.T.M before?


No, my silly a** would always put every good pic I took in my threads or posts, and if you've already used the pic once in here(Forum), it's not able to be used again. That bummed me out, I couldn't take any more pics like those. I had already smoked that bud by then:rofl:! We'll talk later! p.s. the vote for BPOTM is at the end of month, if u didn't already know. Right now all you can give those entered in the contests, are rep points.  

:fly:Up, up, and away, goes my joint and I!:fly:​


----------



## KGB30

Thanks now I got to smoke. Man that is to tasty. YUMYUMYUM.


----------



## Richy-B

:woohoo: My pollinated LRx1 is just busting with tons of seeds for me to start growing.  Some seeds have already fell out, and the rest are still with the bud curing, to make sure they're mature as can be.(that's what breeding bible says to do with them)  They even have tiger stripes or spotted looking stripes. I'm gonna germ some of the ones that already fell out! A buddy and I will be doin' that tonight! I'm so excited! these are my first seeds I bred myself! Click here to see the pollinating job I did! I believe it's the 12th post down. It has pics and all.
 GREEN MOJO PLEASE​


----------



## Richy-B

Went ahead and germinated 10 LRx1 seeds. Just now! Boy I can't wait! I've probably got atleast a couple hundred more seeds in that plant! It's unbelievably pretty also! I entered the top cola full of seeds for BPOTM! Take a look, see what you think. Vote for me!lol


----------



## Richy-B

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Whats the most you've harvested from a single plant Rich?


49g from my last LRx1.  That's an ounce and three quarters.(not tryin' to be a smart a**) Total off my last three LRx1's is a quarter under a 1/2 lb. One of those LRx1's is loaded with seeds though.
 I'm not sure off the top of my head what I've yielded off a LRx2, but it is more than that.


----------



## bombbudpuffa

What different light schedules did you use and which one did you like the best?


----------



## Richy-B

12/12 a long time ago on first LRx1 grow till a month into it and found out I could keep it on 18/6 all the time, Seedling stage or Flowering stage and my buds would be alot fatter! 18/6 is what I've kept it on ever since. I've read you can drop it to 16/8 and you shouldn't lose any bud growth difference. But I still go with 18/6. 
 I want to see your LR grow. When are you doin' it? Anything new?


----------



## EpicEndo

Richy-B said:
			
		

> :woohoo: My pollinated LRx1 is just busting with tons of seeds for me to start growing.


thanks for reminding me to germ all the seeds I've got because of the males .  I dont know what i was thinkin.. probly high... lol..yeah..definitely high. You're a good man richy! I had a question for ya- you told me you don't recommend the jiffy pellets personally.. what do you use for your seedlings?


----------



## bombbudpuffa

> When are you doin' it?


It'll be a while. Maybe August but hopefully a lil sooner.


----------



## Richy-B

EpicEndo said:
			
		

> thanks for reminding me to germ all the seeds I've got because of the males . I dont know what i was thinkin.. probly high... lol..yeah..definitely high. You're a good man richy! I had a question for ya- you told me you don't recommend the jiffy pellets personally.. what do you use for your seedlings?


 Here's a link to my thread that shows what your asking. I think. Here just  click Lowryder . 
 That soil is Pro Mix from worms way. I've got a post somewhere telling all the ingredients in the soil. It's nute-less. You'll be adding your own liquid nutes anyway. It's a better way to control how much is fed to them! Unlike slow release nutrients that feed when they want, ya' know! That's when we say, back up,:chuck: I can do this, and better!lol  Hit me back when you want!
LONG LIVE THE LOWRYDER!​


----------



## Richy-B

It's been exactly three days since germing my seeds. I  just can't wait,to check them. I think I'll do it tommorow though. Patience is a virtue.

I only fear these seeds weren't given the proper time to mature.  I have many more of these seeds, I just thought since the calyxes were cracked open and the seeds were tiger striped and partly exposed, they would be o.k. to use, or, the ones that had fell out themselves. We'll see


----------



## Richy-B

Well 7 of the 10 germed! That was  my first female I pollinated to get seeds. They're all doin' great above soil now!  My buddy I gave some seeds to, got 8 of 11 Germ rate. These seeds were the ones that had came off the plant when it was first picked not knowing they needed three weeks to mature more  So, the rest of my seeds, since I let them  mature the 3 weeks with the buds while curing, I'll probably get a higher germ ratio.  Wanna show pics but I'm gettin noid' of this sh**!


----------



## Thorn

hey well done!! thats awesome! What are you getting annoyed at..you havin trouble uploading pics? I can never upload pics to this site anymore..dunno why


----------



## Richy-B

Thorn said:
			
		

> hey well done!! thats awesome! What are you getting annoyed at..you havin trouble uploading pics? I can never upload pics to this site anymore..dunno why


No, just get'n paranoid about these Forums, after talking with a friend How much are we protected? If there is such a thing(Internet protection)? Can these forums leek out info like IP address's alot easier for the pigs or hackers for the pigs? I guess I just don't know my rights when it comes to this Internet shi*. Does anybody really know what they(pigs) can do about these forums? 
I don't want to wake up one day and this forum be took over by the pigs or somebody like that. Wouldn't that mean they got all the info and pics I've put in this forum, and everybody else? Like I said I don't know Internet rights. If there is such a thing  Does anybody else?


----------



## Richy-B

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Well 7 of the 10 germed! That was my first female I pollinated to get seeds. They're all doin' great above soil now! My buddy I gave some seeds to, got 8 of 11 Germ rate. These seeds were the ones that had came off the plant when it was first picked not knowing they needed three weeks to mature more So, the rest of my seeds, since I let them mature the 3 weeks with the buds while curing, I'll probably get a higher germ ratio. Wanna show pics but I'm gettin noid' of this sh**!


I checked the other three seeds still trying to germinate and I'll be dam* if two more hadn't germed!(took those two 15 days to germ) I now have 9 babies of ten that germed! That's a 90% germ rate. That's breeder quality! I'm amazed with myself and this big green thumb! 
I want some feedback. 
Where you at EpicEndo, Ljens, or other LR lovers?


----------



## Thorn

15 days to germinate wow!!! Mind you I had an easy sativa seed a while back that took about a week and i nearly forgot about it lol

Yea know what you mean about the net. I've thought about it a bit recently and i'm not too worried at the mo cause if for some reason I do get caught, all I have is one little lowryder 2 budding and 2 babies so its obvious its a personal stash and grow.

It's just a risk we choose to take I think.


----------



## Thorn

forgot to say, your inbox is full buddy

Oh and happy birthday!


----------



## HATCH

Congrate's On Your Awesome Grow There My Brother!!!!!.............That **** Look's Dank!!!!:holysheep:


----------



## i_love_amsterdam

Your recent harvests look so nice! Congrats on that man. You've obviously figured it out. Ive got 1 LR2 going that just turned 6 weeks old today. its only 4 inches tall but has some nice looking buds coming off of it. I cant wait till its finished. I havent been able to get it the kind of light necessary for mosters like what you've got. I've got a couple questions for ya if you wouldnt mind answering them. I was wondering where u got you're Mycchorizae and Sub Culture? I've got one LR2 seed left and when my first one gets done, I want to make that last seed count. I'm using Fox Farm nutes and Fox Farm Ocean Soil in a 1 gallon pot. Would u have any other suggestions for me?


----------



## Richy-B

i_love_amsterdam said:
			
		

> Your recent harvests look so nice! Congrats on that man. You've obviously figured it out. Ive got 1 LR2 going that just turned 6 weeks old today. its only 4 inches tall but has some nice looking buds coming off of it. I cant wait till its finished. I havent been able to get it the kind of light necessary for mosters like what you've got. I've got a couple questions for ya if you wouldnt mind answering them. I was wondering where u got you're Mycchorizae and Sub Culture? I've got one LR2 seed left and when my first one gets done, I want to make that last seed count. I'm using Fox Farm nutes and Fox Farm Ocean Soil in a 1 gallon pot. Would u have any other suggestions for me?


You should be able to pick up Sub culture and Mycchorizae from your local grow store.  Another suggestion is to use at least a 2-3gallon pot preferebly 3 gal, especially when using Mycchorizae! Thanks for the kind words about my grows! I'm glad to here ya'll really listen to what I have to say about them. Hope you'll enjoy your grows with the new goodies.(sub-culture,etc). Sounds like you've figured it out too! Good luck keep me updated!​GREEN MOJO​


----------



## Richy-B

Thorn said:
			
		

> forgot to say, your inbox is full buddy
> 
> Oh and happy birthday!


Thanks for the B-day wish! Check'n that inbox right now!


----------



## BeachWeed420

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Green thumbs , no not me Yes, I'm so glad I could bring this strain to a strain everyone wants to grow now. I tried to make my threads to show how great LR's can be. At the time I started growing them, everyone was against them, until they seen those threads and pics I posted! They helped alot, I'm told anyway!


 
Actualy I think s21thomas was the one who got you very interested in growing the lowryder. Rember the Masterlow, Lowryder 2, and Bluestreak grow??? Heres a link if you forgot(http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20531) , I helped out a lot with that grow since I live in the same house!! We got a new grow started its Auto AK-47 under 2 1000 watt HPS the whole way again. We are running 19/5 this time should be a monster grow!!! But man your plants are so  beautiful deffantly one of the best LR 1/2 grows I heave seen. Heres a link to the new journal http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27951
Take it easy brotha!


----------



## Richy-B

BeachWeed420 said:
			
		

> Actualy I think s21thomas was the one who got you very interested in growing the lowryder. Rember the Masterlow, Lowryder 2, and Bluestreak grow??? Heres a link if you forgot(http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20531) , I helped out a lot with that grow since I live in the same house!! We got a new grow started its Auto AK-47 under 2 1000 watt HPS the whole way again. We are running 19/5 this time should be a monster grow!!! But man your plants are so beautiful deffantly one of the best LR 1/2 grows I heave seen. Heres a link to the new journal http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27951
> Take it easy brotha!


I think your close to it. I chose LR's  because of LOWRYDERGROWER775 who is in the Navy now. Shout out to *LOWRYDERGROWER775. *I think I was just in love with s21Thomas grow space cuz I was trying to figure one out too. But no, I'm not tryin' to take all the credit at all, just explaining how a yr ago we had to fight off AF haters. We would always get talked bad to or about. LRG775 and I even got kicked off 2-gether becuz of some di** who kept putting negative things about AF's in our threads so we did what we felt was neccesary. He could talk about us as bad as he wanted because he wouldn't use foul language like we did to him after tryin' to talk him into why we liked AF plant's so much. He just wanted to mess with somebody and he got to us. I'm short tempered anyway! Thank you for the compliment on my LRx2's!


----------



## Thorn

ahh man why would anyone be like that?! I can't believe it! Personally I think all the AF strains are great especially these slightly stronger strains are getting crossed into becoming AF. Its great! They are perfect for starting out on, they don't need many nutes, and they stay small so you can have a low tiny grow like my 15 inch cubed space!! Or you can have a really low but long and wide space with loads of plants as they don't need the height! Keep it up guys, the more autoflowering growers the better


----------



## Richy-B

That's what I'm sayin' man!


----------



## LowRider

Hey Richie, where did you get the grow tent?  also what options are available when ordering if any?


----------



## Richy-B

LowRider said:
			
		

> Hey Richie, where did you get the grow tent? also what options are available when ordering if any?


My local grow store.  Or go to my thread- My Grow Box, it shows everything. I scanned the brochure and everything . Tell me if you have problem's finding it.


----------



## Richy-B

Quick pick. 5 on left, up and down are LRx1's from my own seed stock. As are the ones in the middle container. 9 of ten of those germed, and are peaking above soil now! That batch I let the seeds mature longer and that's why I had a better ratio with that batch! The 9 to the right are LRx2's from Dr. Chronic. 1 didn't make it and it looks like one more won't either. Leavin' me with 8 LRx2's! I'm cool with that. Oh yeah, don't go by that digital thermometer in front. I use the one in back. It's more accurate. The digital ones F'd up!


----------



## Thorn

lookin good bro!

Could you do me a favour and look at my lady in my grow journal - i think she has heat stress, but not too sure. She's at 8.5 weeks now. Some of her trich leaves are dead at the end - i wanna know if its worth cutting them off as a sample? (I was gonna take a sample this week anyway). What you think?


----------



## Richy-B

Yeah, that looks like heat stress to me. Just trim tip of leaves off. Alot of peeps do.


----------



## Richy-B

That 9 of 10 that germed,(my seeds), turned into 10 for 10 germ ratio.  The first 9 of the ten LRx1 baby's have popped out of soil, and are green as can be. As for the other five LRx1's, I'm waiting to see sex. Ha, Ha. They are doing awesome as well!  And as far as the ten LRx2's only 8 popped out of soil.  Those eight are looking great though !


----------



## BeachWeed420

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Are you saying I should send a link to them? Or did you? These people need to stop hatin'!:holysheep:


 
I sent them a link im gonna get the link for it and send it to you they are saying that aint lowryder LMFAO


----------



## nikimadritista

Nice Harvest mate... I'm definitely growing lowrider on my next grow!
Great Pix! Enjoy!


----------



## jibba069

disel_ryder_0052 User: jibba069 Views: 0 Rating: 0.00 Date: Wed July 9, 2008 Filesize: 28.3kb, 353.0kb Dimensions: 1280 x 960 Comments: No comments 

These are my diesel ryders about 6 weeks flowering


disel_ryder_0011 User: jibba069 Views: 0 Rating: 0.00 Date: Wed July 9, 2008 Filesize: 26.4kb, 358.4kb Dimensions: 1280 x 960 Comments: No comments 
disel_ryder_0041 User: jibba069 Views: 0 Rating: 0.00 Date: Wed July 9, 2008 Filesize: 26.0kb, 355.8kb Dimensions: 1280 x 960 Comments: No comments 


disel_ryder_0032 User: jibba069 Views: 0 Rating: 0.00 Date: Wed July 9, 2008 Filesize: 26.4kb, 352.3kb Dimensions: 1280 x 960 Comments: No comments 


disel_ryder_0022 User: jibba069 Views: 0 Rating: 0.00 Date: Wed July 9, 2008 Filesize: 26.8kb, 359.5kb Dimensions: 1280 x 960 Comments: No comments


----------



## Richy-B

BeachWeed420 said:
			
		

> I sent them a link im gonna get the link for it and send it to you they are saying that aint lowryder LMFAO


Yes it is. .Lol. I can't believe that. Ha, ha. Dam* these are some kick a** LR's! That's all I grow are LRx1 or LRx2, I just have a better Green Thumb!  They might be growing in the sorryiest conditions known to man. If not they have some doo-doo genetic tainted LR's! LOL:hubba:


----------



## Richy-B

I got bored and threw some pics up of a LRx1 bud! Believe it or not, it's still from my last harvest!:holysheep: All personnel!   She's a pretty nug if you ask me.


----------



## EpicEndo

Richy-B said:
			
		

> I checked the other three seeds still trying to germinate and I'll be dam* if two more hadn't germed!(took those two 15 days to germ) I now have 9 babies of ten that germed! That's a 90% germ rate. That's breeder quality! I'm amazed with myself and this big green thumb!
> I want some feedback.
> Where you at EpicEndo, Ljens, or other LR lovers?


 
90%!! that IS breeder quality bro!  good work. does she have seeds all over, or are they just every other bud?  do you put something under her to catch the ones that fall out? oh yea- what kind of camera do you have cause your pics are perfect. LONG LIVE THE LR'S


----------



## EpicEndo

Richy-B said:
			
		

> That 9 of 10 that germed,(my seeds), turned into 10 for 10 germ ratio. The first 9 of the ten LRx1 baby's have popped out of soil, and are green as can be. As for the other five LRx1's, I'm waiting to see sex. Ha, Ha. They are doing awesome as well! And as far as the ten LRx2's only 8 popped out of soil. Those eight are looking great though !


DAMN!! i didnt even see that all 10/10 germed.  I posted a thread last night about my last 2 LRX1's turning out male. No question.. they were definitely male. I put some pics up there. So i'm out of operation right now until i get more seeds.  oh yea HAPPY LATE B-DAY!! about 3 weeks late hahaha.. (marijuana effects the memory)


----------



## Thorn

EpicEndo said:
			
		

> (marijuana effects the memory)



Does it? :giggle:


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

Yo Richy BeechWeed420 is my 22 year old Son. We kinda do a Father Son project on my grows its good bonding for us. *SORRY IF HE AFENDED YOU  *he dose me when he starts sampling the bud before its ready.:hitchair:


----------



## Richy-B

s21thomas said:
			
		

> Yo Richy BeechWeed420 is my 22 year old Son. We kinda do a Father Son project on my grows its good bonding for us. *SORRY IF HE AFENDED YOU *he dose me when he starts sampling the bud before its ready.:hitchair:


Ha Ha. No, he didn't offend me. I'm glad he's taking a stand to that other site about LR's! They can be great if grown properly. The people on that site are just a bunch of haters that can't grow and it pis*es me off too. Them saying those weren't LR's,lol, that's all I've ever grown, that and LRx2's but those are clearly identified as so. No, I'm cool!


----------



## Richy-B

All five of my furthest along LRx1's that I didn't give time for the seeds to mature all turned male on me.:fid:  Except one LRx1 that didn't germ till 15 days after the rest of those that turned male. It finally showed herself as a female! I've only got 3 LRx2's that are female, the rest were male,  and I'm still waiting on the 100% germ rated seeds that were allowed to mature to show their sex. They're looking nice! Another 8 were germed, then planted 2 nights ago. 5 are popping out of the soil already. I'm planting another 2 hopefully tonight!(from same germ bag)


----------



## Thorn

wow you are a busy be!!! I've ran out of auto flowering seeds....ahh must buy some more! Just harvested my lady, got her hanging. Gonna dry and cure her properly like you do and see how she goes down. I got my one last lady in flower now but she's got 5 or 6 weeks left on her! Time to make a purchase me thinks!!!


----------



## Richy-B

Thorn said:
			
		

> wow you are a busy be!!! I've ran out of auto flowering seeds....ahh must buy some more! Just harvested my lady, got her hanging. Gonna dry and cure her properly like you do and see how she goes down. I got my one last lady in flower now but she's got 5 or 6 weeks left on her! Time to make a purchase me thinks!!!


:holysheep: Busy Bee, describes me perfectly right now! I'm gonna show my fiance this. That yes, it's hard,* busy* work, with all these beans go'n at the same time. Try'n to keep up with dates and different solutions of nutes, it's hard sometimes. 
I'm going to get rid of these LRx2 males and use the males out of the batch of LRx2's I just ordered last night to make seeds later, since I only got three females out of the last batch of ten LRx2's. I want some LRx2 seedless buds first. Then I'll set up for pollination!  Alot like I did with the LRx1's.


----------



## Thorn

my i just saw... I can't even spell Bee! oh dear! I think the long term effects of mj have kicked in... I'm 23 with the memory of an old woman!!!

Yea see how your 3 ladies get on and then you can pick and choose next time with the pollination. I'm gonna be ordering some of the Lowryder Mint soon and I definately want to pollinate some of those - although its probably gonna be done outside so we'll see how it goes. It will be my first attempt woohoo! Anyway I can't get ahead of myself - i still got a lady to finish off!


----------



## Richy-B

You get what I'm sayin'! The best of luck to you and the green ladies!  Here's some Green Mojo for ya'!


----------



## Richy-B

Fu** it! Here's some recent pics! The big potted ones are Lrx2 female's except the one in bottom left corner, it's a LRx1 female. Last night I planted 2 more female LRx1's in the big pots, so now I have six big potted females! This second batch of my LRx1 seeds has already given me 3 females.:holysheep: And it looks like I just spotted two more! today!  You know I'm happy as hell!


----------



## Richy-B

Here's grow box now. All are LRx1 females except 3. Which are LRx2 females! Click here! It's just my LRx2 thread.


----------



## KGB30

Looking good buddie..


----------



## Richy-B

Here's some updated pics.  The three tallest one's are LRx2 but I do have some huge LRx1's in there. . 14 to be exact. *Sea-Of-Green* method. That's why some are younger than others. You don't want to have to do all that trimmin' at once. 
Sorry I've been absent alot on this thread. So, I had to show ya'll my babies first. 
 *Most are LRx1's anyway.*​


----------



## sportcardiva

wow looks really nice i like the pics


----------



## KGB30

They growing nicely buddie..


----------



## Richy-B

My internets back up. So I'll have some new pics by tonight!


----------



## Richy-B

My Internet has been down for a few days and I wanted to show ya'll some recent pics of the grow. I'm only 33 days in the grow for half of them, the other half is pretty new  and look at those buds!  I kind of took pictures in a hurry but you get the point. Thick buds and alot of extra branching(which comes from adequate lumens or extra lumens than needed for grow space.) 
Believe it or not that first pic is a LRx1! Never seen them that bushy till now, I also have a few more new ones growing like that.?! 
You can't really see my huge LRx2 in there because of the ducting except for the last pic.(pic11). It shows how much taller it is than the rest!
*LONG LIVE THE LOWRYDER*


----------



## KGB30

Thats some good MJ PORN oh ya.... I like..


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*Richy You got them girls looking sooo good*. 
*I am going through the same as you I have plants @ different stages of growth that requires lots of work on feeding. I been getting some yellowing more than usual:shocked: Most of mine are about 3 weeks out but I planted all @ the same time they are growing different. I need to transplant some soon to finish out.JUST WANTED TO STOP BY AND SAY GOOD JOB MAN​ 
*

:aok: :aok: :aok: :aok: :aok: :aok: :aok:​


----------



## Richy-B

This first picture shows how tall a young LRx1 plant(left) turned out on me compared to a normal sized LRx1(right). ( She's been directly under the light her whole life too?) 
 Since my own seed batch of LRx1's, I've been getting bushy ones, tall ones, ones that have extra branching. More than the usual main cola and 4 side cola's, some are branched out to have six or seven different colas! You just wouldn't believe! 
 The last pic is an example of one of the bushy ones but nothing compared to what I want to show you. I don't have enough time right now, but here's what pics I did have the time for. Some are more of a Bit** to get out of the box than others, so when I have more time I'll show you what I'm talking bout. 
 By the way when I close the box light bounces to the dark places you see in the box. (I just know someone's goin to point that out!) but I do feel like I should've used two 400hps's instead of one 600hps for better coverage. 
It still grows some of the best buds I've ever seen!

LONG LIVE AUTO-FLOWERERS


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Those are some great looking girls! I can't wait to pop some more LR2s.


----------



## Melissa

*excellent as allways :48: *


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*Nice pictures, glad your seeds turned out so good, Hope mine do on these auto AK they are loaded  :holysheep:   with seeds where I pollinated!!!  *


*  LATER RICHY  *


:dancing: :clap::doh: :lama: :fly::holysheep: ​


----------



## Thorn

thanks for the pics richy!  They look fantastic as always!!! I got my LR Mint now woohoo. one seed popped in the dirt, more in to germ! whoop!

Keep it green brother!


----------



## KGB30

Sweet grow buddy


----------



## Richy-B

Just a few pics before I do some pre-manicuring to certain aged plants 

The first pic shows a pretty darn big LRx2(left) yet a LRx1 of my own stock(right) and is almost the same size. Those LRx1's are alot younger than that LRx2 in the pic, but only by 2 or 3 weeks.  But their are LRx1's  in my grow box that are keepin' up with the LRx2's that are the same age. Pic 3 is like pic 1 only with another one of my LRx1's on the far right. Now tell me, aren't those some huge, bushy LRx1's!. The final pic, pic 4, shows another one of my stock of LRx1 seeds, bushy as hell, not like normal LRx1's! Yes it did get to close to the light and has burnt the top a little.:hitchair:  
What'cha think


----------



## i_love_amsterdam

Those look awesome. How much do you expect to get from those?


----------



## Thorn

whoops darn ladies growing into the lights! hehe

Keep it green buddy


----------



## KGB30

Awesome plants buddy


----------



## Richy-B

i_love_amsterdam said:
			
		

> Those look awesome. How much do you expect to get from those?


My stock of seeds looks like they're producing right along with the LRx2's, so maybe a couple oz a plant when full grown or three. Like I said don't know really. This is the first time I've grown my own stock of seeds.


----------



## Melissa

*richy b how do you do it ? ive just chopped down a lr2 and it was tiny only got 5gramms in total :fid::giggle:but i did do it under cfls just to see what the yeild was 
as allways your ladys look fantastic :48:*


----------



## Thorn

yea mel, mine under cfls come out at around 5 grams per plant. nice fine smoke though  I think HID lighting really makes these plants. And richy b your own seed stock of plants look mighty fine from where i'm sitting and i'm sure you will do just as well with them as the last plants, if not better!


----------



## Richy-B

melissa said:
			
		

> *richy b how do you do it ? ive just chopped down a lr2 and it was tiny only got 5gramms in total :fid::giggle:but i did do it under cfls just to see what the yeild was *
> *as allways your ladys look fantastic :48:*


Thanks for the_ :ccc:kind:ccc: _words! I do alot to keep these plants lookin' like this. I can't believe that's all you yielded!? I know a couple people who have also had bad luck with fluorescents and LR's. 1 & 2's. The fact that most all the LR's life is in the *Flowering Cycle*, except the first two weeks indicates this or any plant in the *Flowering Cycle* prefers the spectrum the HID lighting puts out.(HPS,etc.)
 When plants are in their *Grow cycle* they like the light spectrum the Fluorescent's give off(blue spectrum), thus I use a Agromax 600Watt HPS bulb. It gives an added 20% to 30% blue spectrum with the (yellow, orange, white spectrum) from HID lighting(HPS, etc.),which is needed more for *flowering* as described above. 
These people I talk about though usually aren't trying to hard. They'll just throw a light hanging in a garage, they'll have a grow box without correct lumenosity or incorrect venting or they water too much, just all kinds of problems. But it's the same seeds I'm dealing with, so it has to be their own fault or carelessness, should I say.
 I think if anybody grows a LR with HID lighting and uses correct nutes and p.h. levels, anybody can have a plant like mine. No tricks about it. 
Thanks again!
LONG LIVE THE LOWRYDER!


----------



## Richy-B

Thorn said:
			
		

> yea mel, mine under cfls come out at around 5 grams per plant. nice fine smoke though  I think HID lighting really makes these plants. And richy b your own seed stock of plants look mighty fine from where i'm sitting and i'm sure you will do just as well with them as the last plants, if not better!


Thanks! Your right about the HID lighting! I'm thinking the same thing about this seed stock!
 I've never seen this one phenotype I just seen tonight before my own seed stock! It has the NL trait's in it. I have three. Real white hairs, and thrichomes galour! Looks snowed on. I'll take pics soon. Going to watch some Family Guy!:banana: 
LONG LIVE THE LOWRYDER!


----------



## Agent 47

i was thinking of investing in some LR's


----------



## TokeWithHope

bro i just wanted to say that because of you ima deff order myself some lowryder seeds that **** u grew looks straight DANK bro congrats and u should enter that in pic of the month. congrats again on the grow!

-- i toke with the hope that one day itll be legal


----------



## Thorn

don't forget richy b that you can get varying spectrums in cfls too. my 2 cfls are 2700K which is more red spectrum that your usual 6400K cfls 

But yea I wish I could get my 150watt hps out for these babies! oh well maybe one day


----------



## Melissa

*thanks for the reply richy ,,,,i have grown them under 400 hps and still no where a yeild like yours ,,,ill stick to non autos i think :giggle:
i think under you  name should be richyb
                                          lr1&2 master grower 

:48:
also looking forward to more pics of these fine ladies :hubba: *


----------



## Richy-B

Thorn said:
			
		

> don't forget richy b that you can get varying spectrums in cfls too. my 2 cfls are 2700K which is more red spectrum that your usual 6400K cfls


 Oh, yeah! Sorry I forgot all about those flowering fluorescent bulbs. Sorry. I almost invested in some of those before I bought this HPS system. The fluorescents stay cooler. Meaning I wouldn't have had to buy as big of an exhaust fan as I did. Those boogers are expensive! You still get what I'm saying though about HID lighting vs Fluorescents when it comes to penetrating the upper canopy?   Thanks again for the input.  You keep me on my toes.  I like that!:fly:


----------



## Richy-B

melissa said:
			
		

> *thanks for the reply richy ,,,,i have grown them under 400 hps and still no where a yeild like yours ,,,ill stick to non autos i think :giggle:*
> *i think under you name should be richyb*
> *lr1&2 master grower *
> 
> *:48:*
> *also looking forward to more pics of these fine ladies :hubba: *


No! I don't want to lose an AF grower! Espescially just because of a bad experience. But you must do what your heart yearns for. Just try throwing some in with the other Non-AF grow and maybe you'll get a good one. If not at least you'll have some buds harvesting while the others are growing.? Keep intouch. I want to see some more buds and grows from you!  Women growers are cool. Just something bout them


----------



## Melissa

*thanks richie ,,,,yep your idea is better 
just keep your pics coming for inspiration :hubba:
*


----------



## Thorn

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Oh, yeah! Sorry I forgot all about those flowering fluorescent bulbs. Sorry. I almost invested in some of those before I bought this HPS system. The fluorescents stay cooler. Meaning I wouldn't have had to buy as big of an exhaust fan as I did. Those boogers are expensive! You still get what I'm saying though about HID lighting vs Fluorescents when it comes to penetrating the upper canopy?   Thanks again for the input.  You keep me on my toes.  I like that!:fly:


Its cool man, I know there are some pretty good full spectrum and flowering spectrum flourescents out there like high wattage and that. I'd love to have the space to try them out to see the difference in plant growth and yeild. One day man, i'm telling ya! I'm gonna have a decent personal setup one day! And Until that day comes I can smoke and reflect...:smoke1::watchplant::stoned::fly:

I'm baked , just been out for a walk in the rain and sat on a fallen tree in the woods under an unbrella and smoked a *BIG FAT BLUNT*!!!

:48:


----------



## Richy-B

Thorn said:
			
		

> Its cool man, I know there are some pretty good full spectrum and flowering spectrum flourescents out there like high wattage and that. I'd love to have the space to try them out to see the difference in plant growth and yeild. One day man, i'm telling ya! I'm gonna have a decent personal setup one day! And Until that day comes I can smoke and reflect...:smoke1::watchplant::stoned::fly:
> 
> I'm baked , just been out for a walk in the rain and sat on a fallen tree in the woods under an unbrella and smoked a *BIG FAT BLUNT*!!!
> 
> :48:


Hell yeah!  That's what I'm talkin' bout!


----------



## KushBlower12

Im in love with your daughters... where did you get those seeds? I think Im sold on LR


----------



## Richy-B

KushBlower12 said:
			
		

> Im in love with your daughters... where did you get those seeds? I think Im sold on LR


It came from Dr. Chronic but I pollinated 2 male LRx1's with a female LRx1 and have a good stock of them right now. I'm getting so many pheno's, it's great! Some are white like the NL#2 used to make the strain and some are tall, and yielding like the LRx2's usually do.
 Except for the LRx2 pheno's that grow tall(huge) and have all those side cola's and goin on! Those usually give me 2 oz to 3oz. Once one gave me a yield only 7g from a qp. 
I do also have some bushy LRx1's! Crazy huh. I love it.


----------



## Richy-B

Updated pics. The first three pics I'm going to post are the LRx1's with alot of NL#2 traits about it. 1st pic shows plant.2 and 3 show the buds up closer. Some of the hairs have started to turn orange but you can definately tell these apart from the rest. I've never had a pheno like that from LR!
The rest are LRx1's of mine with 2 or 3 weeks left!  I have done some pre-manicuring to allow for more light to cast directly on buds. always do. Just like I turn them every other time I water. Or I just completely change around everything inside to allow for better lighting to parts of the plant that might not be getting enough light to them.  I'm rambling now..Sorry just enjoy the pics! 
That fifth pic is my monster LRx2.6th pic is the three LRx1's that are monsters!


----------



## bombbudpuffa

That room looks amazing! Keep up the good LR work B!


----------



## risktaker27

w0w l00king very nice richy you only have 1 cool tube running with that maney plants?


----------



## Richy-B

If theirs only one bulbyou only can use one cool tube. It keeps it 75 degrees. Because the cool tube is being exhausted by a Wind Tunnel Six. 409 cfm. And my box is not that big. So it works great!The question you probably mean is "only one bulb, for that many plants?"  Sorry if I sound like a jack-***.  I just had to deal with my Landlord coming over.  Always a mutha'!
I wouldn't mind having 2 400watt hps's with cooltubes each  but all I could afford at the time was one 600wattHPS.  I could get better coverage to my babies with two 400's. 

Thanks 4 Stoppin' n 2 Richy B's BrOthel!


----------



## risktaker27

yes richy thats what i ment sorry to hear that about your landlord nosey bastards


----------



## i_love_amsterdam

Those are some real sweet plants man! Nice work


----------



## tn_toker420

Nice Lookin' LR's Richy...Beautiful lookin' actually...I'm actually kickin' myself for not keepin' up w/ this thread now :doh: ...would u reccomend the LRx1 for a begginner indoors??? i've got about 5 successful outdoors under my belt...Take care of those babies, keep it up and keep it GREEN...


----------



## KGB30

Man your grow is intoxicating.lol


----------



## 215zealot

i smoked something that looks similar to the lowryder called afwreck.


----------



## Richy-B

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Nice Lookin' LR's Richy...Beautiful lookin' actually...I'm actually kickin' myself for not keepin' up w/ this thread now :doh: ...would u reccomend the LRx1 for a begginner indoors??? i've got about 5 successful outdoors under my belt...Take care of those babies, keep it up and keep it GREEN...


Sure just remember alot of lumens per sq ft. in a Grow space. Oh, and read this thread. It'll teach you alot!


----------



## Melissa

*sorry richy but all i can keep saying in your thread is  :holysheep: they are beautiful ,stunning ladies :hubba: :48:,,*


----------



## Richy-B

My most recent edition!  Couldn't have came at a better time. That very night cops knocked on my door asking questions bout my neighbor and ****.  Told him I didn't know anything about her. :holysheep: Just the fact that they came to my door means they would've smelled my grow, before I even openened the door. And for me to open up that door without this Carbon filter would've been like slapping the cop across the face with weedand shoving it in his nose! Nosey F'n Pigs! 
 The real test was four days later. My landlord called, only giving me a 3 hr notice he was coming to spray for bugs. Naturally I can keep him out of that room but the smell is just so loud that if we didn't buy that a few days before we would have been F'd! 
 I put some pics up so ya'll can see it. Only 126.00! Sized for the Windtunnel six. There's also one for Wind tunnel 4's(they're smaller) 
I took a close up so you could read what it says is on it.


----------



## Exarmy

Congrats on the good browing, Keep it up!


----------



## time4tokin20s

Keep up the good work!Your the man when it comes to autos


----------



## LowRider

Hey Richie i know you probably said but what light cycle do you keep your girls on, and have you tried other light cycles if so does it matter really on the yeild?


----------



## Richy-B

LowRider said:
			
		

> Hey Richie i know you probably said but what light cycle do you keep your girls on, and have you tried other light cycles if so does it matter really on the yeild?


I keep my ladies on a 18/6 light cycle. Yes, the very first LR's I grew, I started with 12/12 which I found out was wrong for this strain and changed it to 18/6 after the first 4 weeks.:doh:  Wasn't a whole lot of stretching because I kept my lights too close at the time also.  The Joint Doctors LR Grow Guide recommends 18/6 all the way thru. There's even a point in which* he* say's, "the last 2 weeks it can be pushed back to 16/8 without a diminished yield", but I'm not gonna take that chance and neither should you unless trying to save on electric bill,etc. Heck, the last few weeks is when the buds really start to fatten up anyways. A light cycle of 20/4 would work, even 24/7, if they truly are AF's, they will flower no matter the light cycle. Thanks for stopping in! Hope I helped you out!


----------



## Richy-B

Like my friend GrandDaddyToke, I also needed some smoke  so I pulled a plant only with 7 weeks under her belt, but she had alot of milky trichomes and actually a few Amber. These are looking better than my last harvests' at the 7 week marker. Must be my new nute regiment, or mixture of.
So here's some pics of her First pics will be of her before trimmed, even though I did do some pre-manicuring already in that pic! The last two show it trimmed and drying! Of course there will be more manicuring the more dry she is.
I know I could've let it go longer but *I need weed!*
*Thanks 4 stopping in 2 my br O thel!*


----------



## #5died

dat looks real nice


----------



## Melissa

*hey richy b ,,,fantastic as usual  

them bottom two ladies remind me of headless ballerina figures,,,,beautifull  ,,:giggle: 

thats it you have conviced me too go and get myself some more :aok:*


----------



## HippyInEngland

melissa said:
			
		

> *them bottom two ladies remind me of headless ballerina figures*


 
I have no idea what your growing, but can you tell me the name of the seeds?  :rofl:


----------



## risktaker27

great job as allways richy


----------



## KGB30

SO hot buddy.lol


----------



## Thorn

NIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIICE!!!!

That looks pretty awesome from where i'm sitting! Love it! That'll make a nice heady-high smoke I reckon


----------



## Richy-B

melissa said:
			
		

> *hey richy b ,,,fantastic as usual  *
> 
> *them bottom two ladies remind me of headless ballerina figures,,,,beautifull ,,:giggle: *
> 
> *thats it you have conviced me too go and get myself some more :aok:*


I used to think they looked like muscle men genies, you know, without legs, just like a gas formation for legs or something!:hubba:


----------



## Richy-B

Another lovely lady has been pulled and drying as we speak. The one I pulled last week is almost to the jar phase of curing. I'm brown bagging that one now.
 The First two pics are from opposing sides of the plant. 8 weeks old. This is before I trimmed it. There was a time a week ago though when I did do some pre-manicuring to it so that more bud sights and other plants could receive light. The last two pics are the plant trimmed and the last one, I put next to a pretty lady to show size.  My LRx1's are freakin' huge compared to the others that I've ordered in the past. Maybe my skills are just getting better, or maybe because it's from my own seed stock, it's given me a wide variety of pheno's.!? Anyways, enjoy the pics!
Love the Feedback Keep it coming! Keep it green!


----------



## Melissa

*hey richy B guess what im going to say again :rofl:   fantastic 

yeah mucsel men work ,,,but i think ballerinas more sutible name  to give to them elegant ladies :giggle:

well your skills and own seed stock are certainly coming into there own :hubba:

:48: *


----------



## IRISH

very nice bro.:hubba:   ... i'm harvesting a couple w. widows' this morn.
happy trails...


----------



## Richy-B

melissa said:
			
		

> *hey richy B guess what im going to say again :rofl: fantastic *
> 
> *yeah mucsel men work ,,,but i think ballerinas more sutible name to give to them elegant ladies :giggle:*
> 
> *well your skills and own seed stock are certainly coming into there own :hubba:*
> 
> *:48: *


Yeahh, the Ballerinas sound alot better. :hubba:  "Muscle men genies" Don't know what I was thinking that night?  No, I'm joking!


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*IF I HAD THOSE LADIES I WOULD CUT SOME EVEN IF I HAD SMOKE!!! HOW COULDN'T YOU GIVE IT A SAMPLE :holysheep: IT LOOKS GREAT!!!:hubba: *

*  EXCELLENT JOB MY FRIEND  ​*


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*I LIKE YOUR NEW AVATAR!!
NOW YOU NEED AN AKA LOL!!*


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BUD OF THE MONTH*

:holysheep: :bong: :guitar: :dancing: :fly: :aok: :bong1: :banana: :hubba: :hubba:​


----------



## risktaker27

so yummy


----------



## gettinggray1964

nice work Richy-B, and cungrats on BPOTM!!!!!!


----------



## Richy-B

Thanks to all who voted for my bud pic of the month and all the congratulations I've been getting on winning. I've been trying to win that thing for a while now. Lol But I'm truly *honored* ya'll picked my bud pic for BPOTM! Now I'm in high spirits and high off LR!:lama: 
LONG LIVE THE LOWRYDER!​


----------



## Richy-B

Well, weight report from my first LR is in.:woohoo:  It's dried and curing in the jar stage as we speak. The smoke get's me high as hell, but yield was small that time(what do I expect only letting it go 7 weeks) and it doesn't have it's best taste due to it not being all the way cured. Don't get me wrong it's still tasty but I know it's full potential when fully cured!:ccc: 
7 week old-24g not bad considering how dense it is this time! 
8 week old - started brown bagging tonight. Looks oh so much heavier! 

p.s. is there somewhere these types of reports go to beside the thread they're in?


----------



## KGB30

Sweet harvest buddy


----------



## tn_toker420

OOOh very nice lookin' harvest imo...I can't believe it Richy B, the month ya finally get BPOTM i forget to even throw in my 2 cents :doh: ...go figure, well i've been really pre-occupied lately...But i've been studyin' up on these auto's a lot , hoping to get an indoor going before the new year...What would u suggest for my first genetics , autoflowering, or would u even suggest autos for a first time gene...i've had maybe 5 outdoor harvests...I'm thinkin' about going with joint dr. mix, or something...I'm wanting to grow for seeds the first go around ...Have u ever had any experience with Dope -Seeds ..?I'm looking to spend the least amount possible, not being cheap just don't have much to work with , as i'll be havin' a set amount for my set up and seeds... Man i love your grows now Richy, it doesn't get much better than these autos imo, I LOVE "EM...Keep the Pics comin  ...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## Iron Lotus

omg. the pics when I opened the thread... were mouth watering.


----------



## Iron Lotus

I cant stop looking mang... I bet the smoke is the bomb


----------



## Richy-B

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *CONGRATULATIONS ON THE BUD OF THE MONTH*
> 
> 
> :bong: :fly: :bong1: :banana:​


 I didn't get to say everything I wanted to say in the first thank u, so here it goes. Thank you! Especially to everyone else who voted for my entry. I've been trying to figure this camera out for a while, but I think I have it now. 
That plant, The purple LRx1 Monster(bpotm) gave me a dry weight of 52g. The most I've yielded in a LRx1,so far! I've had a LRx2 with a dry weight being 7 grams shy of a QP. 105grams 
But all and all I'm honored ya'll would vote my LR for BPOTM! Thanks again to every body! This really means alot to me.:clap: Ya'll are like family to me! Everyday I come into my computer room to talk to ya'll, can't talk to many other people about this kind of stuff, so I feel like you all are pretty much my best friends! Don't have many others. I have people who act like they're my friends, but I really know what they're after. They're just associates'. Can't forget to thank God for giving me this green thumb and my skill to be a leader. Cuz without him, I would have never achieved anything of any signifigance.Thanks again!​LONG LIVE THE LOWRYDER!​


----------



## tn_toker420

Richy B...You took the words outta my mouth, it's just like everyone's one big happy dysfunctional family on here  ...And indeed you've got the green thumb , no doubt about it...You've harvested some of the best lookin' plants i've seen on here ,imo, especially a near qp on a LR2...that's sershly amazing...I'm goin' with the lowryder for my first, or at least at lr mix ...what would you suggest ??? Keep us Updated with everything pal, keep it up and keep it green...


----------



## KGB30

You deserve it buddy... Awesome grow.lol


----------



## tcbud

Didnt see a Thread Congratulating You on the BPOM, soooo looked you up here and well.....
*Congratulations!*
she is beautiful.


----------



## Richy-B

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Richy B...You took the words outta my mouth, it's just like everyone's one big happy dysfunctional family on here  ...And indeed you've got the green thumb , no doubt about it...You've harvested some of the best lookin' plants i've seen on here ,imo, especially a near qp on a LR2...that's sershly amazing...I'm goin' with the lowryder for my first, or at least at lr mix ...what would you suggest ??? Keep us Updated with everything pal, keep it up and keep it green...


Go with it. I've always wanted to buy some LR mix seeds. Go with DR. Chronic! For seeds.


----------



## Richy-B

Pics of the week 7 plant, dried, fixing to go in cure jars. Been curing for a couple days now and I think I'll have it smoked before its cured all the way.
 Week 8 plant is still brown bagging it till tonight and it'll go in jars also. Don't know weight yet but I'lll tell you later.:fly:


----------



## Richy-B

This plant is 8 weeks two days old! This grow is looking alot better than my last grows.  The buds are denser, lighter green, more thrichomes !:holysheep: Enjoy the pics! 

LONG LIVE THE LOWRYDER!


----------



## Richy-B

Iron Lotus said:
			
		

> I cant stop looking mang... I bet the smoke is the bomb


Well it needs a little more time curing. That's when it'll have it's maximum taste but until then, I'm smokin on some n-e way! Still tastes great! The majority will get cured before I get my lungs filled with it n-e way, so I'm good.


----------



## Thorn

those are pretty darn dense! You can see how packed together they are! Ahh I can't wait to be able to grow buds that tight! 

Hope you are well


----------



## risktaker27

just wanted to say CONGRATS richy all your hard work payed off:clap: 

and toker420 yes i got my lr2 beans from  dopeseeds.com had 100% germ ratio so i would buy from them again imo  good luck:joint:


----------



## Melissa

*hey richy sorry im late with the :clap: :congratulations :clap:

you most ceratainly deserved it 

great new pics as allways lol,,,:48:*


----------



## megan23247

*Your grow is awesome Richy!  Totally deserved to get BPOTM.  Your girls look yum. *


----------



## i_love_amsterdam

Awesome new harvest man. They look delicious. And congrats on the BPOTM!


----------



## KGB30

Enjoy your awesome smoke buddy you deserve it.. Sweet grow..


----------



## tn_toker420

Great lookin' harvest...That's a great update for sure buddy, keep 'em comin'  ...What breeder off Doc chron would u suggest for a mix pack of autos tho??? have u ever had any experience with dope-seeds dot com?? i've seen my most wanted strain on there, "snowryder " snow white x LR ...It' very nice lookin' but i doubt the harvest would be anything like you're getting on these LR2 girls and most part of the LR1's ...You grow some heavy duty LR's my friend thats for sure ...i'll be happy with a third of what you get...What would u think is the least amount of light needed to grow a lr to harvest??? watts/lumens wise.... Again Richy, You're grows are great pal...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## Richy-B

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Great lookin' harvest...That's a great update for sure buddy, keep 'em comin'  ...What breeder off Doc chron would u suggest for a mix pack of autos tho??? have u ever had any experience with dope-seeds dot com?? i've seen my most wanted strain on there, "snowryder " snow white x LR ...It' very nice lookin' but i doubt the harvest would be anything like you're getting on these LR2 girls and most part of the LR1's ...You grow some heavy duty LR's my friend thats for sure ...i'll be happy with a third of what you get...What would u think is the least amount of light needed to grow a lr to harvest??? watts/lumens wise.... Again Richy, You're grows are great pal...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


I'd only mess with the creator of LOWRYDER, the *Joint Doctor's Auto mix. Or others he's created.* By the way these LRx1's were created from pollinating two or three tall males pollen with a short female. I get some crazy pheno's sometimes but on average these LRx1's are bigger than the LRx1's I order. So now I have my own seed batch of LRx1's and these are the results! No joke!
p.s. Luminosity levels depend on sq. footage of the grow space. Can't think of lowest allowable luminoscity level per sq. ft. off the top of my head right now and whatcha know, I've got to get ready for F'n school. Gotta go.


----------



## Richy-B

Thorn said:
			
		

> those are pretty darn dense! You can see how packed together they are! Ahh I can't wait to be able to grow buds that tight!
> 
> Hope you are well


 You've got a good eye, girl.  They are alot more dense this go round! That's one of the things I'm most excited about this harvest. I'm sorry I can't get in there to see everybodies grows like I want! I'm dealing with graduation stuff right now. I graduate in a month.   It's only a tech school for Auto-Mechanics, so don't think I'm adding this in to be high and mighty. That school sucked and still does. Dumb as I was when I went in there. I found my true passion to be this, *Growing*, and that's where all my study time went. Studying how to grow great buds! 
 I love it so much I'm thinking of checking out California State Laws more to see what all *Truly is required* to get a license to smoke, or what it'd take to get a license to grow it Medicinally. Even for others if I have to. That sounds like a killer job to me but I bet I can't be a smoker and Medicinal Grower at the same time either.  Anybody know?
p.s. Thanks for all the kind words and rep point from everybody!
LONG LIVE THE LOWRYDER!


----------



## Stonerman

Your lowryders rule! And congrats on your graduation!


----------



## jnyce1320

Richy-B said:
			
		

> You've got a good eye, girl. They are alot more dense this go round! That's one of the things I'm most excited about this harvest. I'm sorry I can't get in there to see everybodies grows like I want! I'm dealing with graduation stuff right now. I graduate in a month.  It's only a tech school for Auto-Mechanics, so don't think I'm adding this in to be high and mighty. That school sucked and still does. Dumb as I was when I went in there. I found my true passion to be this, *Growing*, and that's where all my study time went. Studying how to grow great buds!
> I love it so much I'm thinking of checking out California State Laws more to see what all *Truly is required* to get a license to smoke, or what it'd take to get a license to grow it Medicinally. Even for others if I have to. That sounds like a killer job to me but I bet I can't be a smoker and Medicinal Grower at the same time either.  Anybody know?
> p.s. Thanks for all the kind words and rep point from everybody!
> LONG LIVE THE LOWRYDER!


 
Congrats on graduation. I graduated from a auto/diesel tech school a couple years ago myself. My school sucked to, I learned more auto **** in my vocational class in highschool and now im not even working in the auto/diesel industry. Total waste of money!!!!


----------



## Richy-B

Starting off in an independent shop that wants to show you everything would've been my best bet. I'm the type to learn more with hands on teaching. This place I go just makes us read books with the occassional shop day.Whoo!


----------



## Richy-B

Updated pics.  This is from the 2nd LRx1 plant pulled after brown bagging. 28g dry weight!


----------



## Richy-B

Let's play a lil game. Can U spot the not! Only one of the plants is a LRx2 the other two are LRx1's. Can u tell me which one it might be? Normal LRx1's don't grow like this.. _Can You Spot the Not? The 2nd pic is of the middle plant upclose. I know the answer, I'm just wanting to see how my seeds compare or go beyond._
_  Mea__nwhile, the 3rd pic is of a root system on my plants. 3 Gallon buckets. That's a heck of a root system with my plants!! It's due to the Myccorihzae, I use. _
_Enjoy the pics!_
_LONGLIVE THE LOWRYDER!_


----------



## i_love_amsterdam

I'm gonna go with it being the middle one. And damn those look tasty


----------



## i_love_amsterdam

You make me want to order some LR #1. It looks like a neat plant too. How's the smoke compare to LR #2?


----------



## Melissa

*hey richy ,,,well done on graduation ':'woohoo:

im going for the 3rd one on the first pic ,,,either way there alll awesome *


----------



## KGB30

Awesome grow and man what root system.lol


----------



## bud.uncle

Nice :aok:


----------



## jnyce1320

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Starting off in an independent shop that wants to show you everything would've been my best bet. I'm the type to learn more with hands on teaching. This place I go just makes us read books with the occassional shop day.Whoo!


 
Yea at my tech school its was like 85% books and 15% shop time. thier curriculum was f***ed up. its probly better now but i learned more **** in highschool because it was like 95% shop and 5% books. I used to work for NTB its sucks and plus where i work now pays really good and is like a 3min drive(saves on gas). I always have auto/diesel tech to fall back on.

And my guess was the 3rd one is lr2. Damn your bud looks do sticky....mmmmmmmm


----------



## tn_toker420

It's the first one from the left ... the one w/ the label as lr2  ...but i also noticed as it is more bushier and the colas seem to reach out farther , thus making it more bushier/branchier ...ok am i right??? i love these comparisons  like this, keep 'em up ...oh and , You Are the Man Richy B! You got skill my friend ...Keep it up and Keep 'em comin'  ...peace


----------



## bud.uncle

May be the labels were shuffled


----------



## Richy-B

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> It's the first one from the left ... the one w/ the label as lr2  ...but i also noticed as it is more bushier and the colas seem to reach out farther , thus making it more bushier/branchier ...ok am i right??? i love these comparisons like this, keep 'em up ...oh and , You Are the Man Richy B! You got skill my friend ...Keep it up and Keep 'em comin' ...peace


You got it! It was the first one.(one on the left) I was wondering if any body would see that tag. I didn't see that I left that tag in there til later. I was hoping no one would see it or think it was there to psych them out! Good Job! That just shows how big my LRx1 pheno's from my seed stock get. 
:banana:  :lama: :48: :fly: :48: :banana:


----------



## Richy-B

Updated pics.:banana:  This is my latest lady to pull for harvest! I think it's the third plant. I'm so stoned  She's 9 weeks old.  That I'm sure of. Anyway, this gal had a massive cola on her. She's in the drying process now. Hangin upside down.  Huge main cola, I'm tellin ya'! I'll get back shortly with ya'll for some more updated pics on the buds in the brown bags.


----------



## Richy-B

I was wrong, this is the fourth plant. 4got to take pics for ya'll to see that third one. Likwke I've been saying, I'm always busy! Sorry ya'll.
    But anyway,Hope you can see just how big the main cola was on this 4th lady. The next post pics will show all the plant drying.


----------



## Richy-B

Here's the whole plant drying with the main cola already split into buds. And they are some dense a** buds! That last one was just so you could compare with hand for size. My hand's 7 1/2in long.
*This one's gonna be a heavy one!*


----------



## risktaker27

damn Richy i wish you could see the drool i have running down my chin lol  freaking out standing job man


----------



## Richy-B

I can't wait till more of these cure! I'm droolining too!


----------



## Richy-B

Plant five was pulled yesterday and has had the fan leaves removed. Plants hangin from clothes hangers, like it usually does. Those pics will be posted 2morrow. Until then enjoy these pics of it while it's still in the pot.

Plant 3 yielded 26 grams dry.  Not to shabby.


----------



## papabeach1

congrats!!...in few weeks we will show ours when harvested...ours look so good too yours look great!! keep going we doing the keep going too


----------



## KGB30

SO SO tasy!!. Sweet grow & Harvesto


----------



## tn_toker420

I KNEW IT! Ya should keep the 'spot the not's goin' Richy B... Man i could just sit and keep lookin' at your thread all day , it's wonderful world here ...So have you added any new additions to the collection??? it seems like you were gonna order a new auto strain... if you get the chance see what ya think about dope-seeds snowryder , i haven't been able to get any input or opinions on it...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN Richy B...


----------



## Richy-B

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> I KNEW IT! Ya should keep the 'spot the not's goin' Richy B... Man i could just sit and keep lookin' at your thread all day , it's wonderful world here ...So have you added any new additions to the collection??? it seems like you were gonna order a new auto strain... if you get the chance see what ya think about dope-seeds snowryder , i haven't been able to get any input or opinions on it...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN Richy B...


BEEN REAL BUSY WITH GRADUATION COMING UP AND DECIDED TO MOVE FROM THIS HOUSE. THE LANDLORDS UNBEARABLE. CAN'T DO WHAT I REALLY WANT TO DO. ALL BECAUSE HE WANTS TO SNOOP THRU MY HOUSE. BUT SEE  HE CAN'T WITH MY DOGS N THE HOUSE AND HE SAYS SHE HAS TO GO OUT OR I HAVE TO LEAVE. SO IM LEAVING. HE ADMITTED HE WAS SCARED OF DOGS. SEE SO WHEN HE SNUCK INTO THE HOUSE THE OTHER DAY MY BIG *** PIT SCARED HIM. HE WANTS TO SNOOP, THAT'S ALL.                       F THAT!


----------



## cjf2612

Man,I remember when u were a nubee and now your growing some sweat bud,congrats man,youve come a long way.


----------



## Richy-B

Here's some pics of the 6th plant harvested,(LRx2) . 10 weeks and it was solid.  Thrichomes were ready and all. 

There's two pics in the end that show some of the buds manicured and dried out. I'll see if I have any more of the dried out pics before I put the buds in the brown bags which is what stage it's in.


----------



## Richy-B

Here's three pics I took while drying. Like I said, it's know in the brown bag stage of curing.


----------



## Richy-B

Pics of Plant 5 after brown baggingit. It's fix'n to go in jars now for burping!


----------



## tn_toker420

Hate to hear about that arsehole landlord Richy ...it's a bummer ...But those nugs are lookin' good...Very nice ...How's the smoke report eh??? Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## risktaker27

so my only question Richy how does the stuff smoke ? what is the high like?

looks like da Bomb


----------



## Richy-B

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Hate to hear about that arsehole landlord Richy ...it's a bummer ...But those nugs are lookin' good...Very nice ...How's the smoke report eh??? Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


You know these buds are getting me high as Fu**! It tastes fruity again, so far. I've only got to taste three of the plants. The 4th and 5th plant are also fruity smelling! Buds are really condense. Burns great too. Smooth going down and it expands your lungs til you cough your head off. 

Thanks for the compliments and Rep points ya'll!
*LONG LIVE THE LOWRYDER!*​


----------



## KGB30

So tasty buddy... Enjoy the smokish!!


----------



## Richy-B

Plant 7 pics before the chop.  Got some purp to it. And yes, smells fruity again! Must be the Bio-Bloom(molasses,sea kelp.)


----------



## Richy-B

Plant 6, LRx2 pic updates! Going to jar phase for it's final cure, but I think I pulled her a lil early.  10 weeks and 5 days isn't that long for a LRx2. I'm kind of unhappy with the results from this LRx2. I shouldn't have pulled it so early, but I could have swore it was ready, or maybe it just wasn't one of the best LRx2's like I've had in the past! It looks alot like my LRx1's too! Usually the 2's have a more marrooned or red hairs where the 1's have orange hairs like this LRx2? I do have one pheno LRx2 that's massive though. All LRx1's from my batch taste like LRx2's, so hopefully this one will have a different taste.


----------



## Melissa

*fantastic as usual  
and richy you could allways send it over here if your not to keen on it 
ill take it off your hands ,,:rofl:*


----------



## Thorn

fantastic photos bro. you are doing so well!! I hope one day to be able to grow plants like yours


----------



## risktaker27

simpley  beautiful


----------



## Richy-B

melissa said:
			
		

> *fantastic as usual  *
> *and richy you could allways send it over here if your not to keen on it *
> *ill take it off your hands ,,:rofl:*


Lol:rofl:  Still haven't tried it. I'll let you know!  But thanks for all the compliments you give. What is 420 Girls. Is it a club or group that ladies talk about buds? My Fiance is wondering?


----------



## Melissa

*hi richy ,,
tell your better half :hubba:
i havnt a clue ,,,i just liked the avitor :rofl:*


----------



## tcbud

Great pics....Looks like you got some smokin' to do there ...


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Great looking girls Rich. The pics make my mouth water.


----------



## dewby

Nice. Did you use soil? Sorry, didn't have the time or energy to read your thread. I'm starting out with a 60 site AeroFlo for my first grow and hoping to yield about 2 oz's a plant, how much did you yield in all? Have you ever tried Aeroponic growing? If so, how much did you yield on average? 

Sorry for all the questions, just really curious as to how my plants will turn out and how much I'll end up getting.

Thank you.


----------



## Thorn

Tut tut some people are so lazy..

hehe only jokin!


----------



## Richy-B

tcbud said:
			
		

> Great pics....Looks like you got some smokin' to do there ...


Yes I do! *I'm a guy*, but it's crazy you posted just now, cuz I just asked melissa about a female growers group.  I see in your signature or something up there you have a female growers group? My Fiance is wondering? Thanks for the compliments about the pics!


----------



## Richy-B

dewby said:
			
		

> Nice. Did you use soil? Sorry, didn't have the time or energy to read your thread. I'm starting out with a 60 site AeroFlo for my first grow and hoping to yield about 2 oz's a plant, how much did you yield in all? Have you ever tried Aeroponic growing? If so, how much did you yield on average?
> 
> Sorry for all the questions, just really curious as to how my plants will turn out and how much I'll end up getting.
> 
> Thank you.


Soil. Organic Nutrients.  I average an ounce a plant, give or take. Just depends on the traits it likes to exhibit.  I've had some only give me like a half oz. that sucked for me, but I've had a LRx2 that yielded me just a quarter shy of a QP.


----------



## Richy-B

Here's some pics I havent showed ya'll yet. These pics are from  9/11/09.
There's not that many in the box n-e more. I have to clear out again because of my College graduation coming up in Oct. Sux! I'm gonna move. Gonna find some place with a basement and without a snoopy as* landlord. I can't take this shi* n-e more. *I need my privacy!* Ya'll know what I'm say'n! Enjoy the pics!


----------



## Richy-B

Plant 8 has been pulled!  The buds are alot denser and bigger. 10 weeks 1 day for this LRx1. Still fruity smelling! You can usually grow the LRx1's to 10 weeks everytime. I sometimes let them go even longer, like I'm doing now with a few.


----------



## Thorn

lookin tasty as ever! I hear ya on crappy landlords! Best thing you can do is go to citizens advice bureau (or your equivalent) and make sure you know your rights and what they can and cannot do so when they start being out of line you can put em back in their place.

Ahh I wish I had some green!


----------



## Richy-B

plant 9 and ten. Both Lrx1. Purple again! Wait, till I put my pics of the 2nd LRx2 plant that's been pulled this harvest! Then you'll see some purple!  Well some of my pics wont upload:hitchair:  they're above the forums limit and I'm tired, heres other pics of the two plants. These are 11 week and 4 days old. The longer They grow the fatter they get!


----------



## HippyInEngland

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Here's some pics I havent showed ya'll yet. These pics are from 9/11/09.


 
have I time warped and lost a year and 2 months? :confused2: 

Great grow as usual Richy 


I love reading this journal, it shows what you can do if you know what your doing :farm: 

As I slink off into the distance muttering ******* as I look at my 15 gms off my last LR2 :rofl:


----------



## Richy-B

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> have I time warped and lost a year and 2 months? :confused2:
> 
> Great grow as usual Richy
> 
> 
> I love reading this journal, it shows what you can do if you know what your doing :farm:
> 
> As I slink off into the distance muttering ******* as I look at my 15 gms off my last LR2 :rofl:


oops:stoned: . Yeah, I was high when I put that in there.:rofl:


----------



## Richy-B

Purple LRx2! Click here, to see it! It's in my LRX2 thread.


----------



## Icex420

Richy-B said:
			
		

> Here are those pics of the pheno! :holysheep: 52g Monster! LRx1 usually only yields 30g to 45g. One 92g monster was reported as grown hydroponically.
> 
> Feedback Appreciated


 
Thanks for my new backround picture on the second pic here...

whew


----------



## Richy-B

Plant 11, a LRx1. I think I've mastered this purple thing I've told the secret in one of my threads, can't remember which one. You'll have to find it if you want to know.


----------



## Melissa

*stunning as usual richy ,,,,oh sorry about the female male club thing ,,,i thought you meant a special 420 girls club :doh: but why doesnt your fiancee join the one on here :48:*


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Looking good Rich.


----------



## Richy-B

melissa said:
			
		

> *stunning as usual richy ,,,,oh sorry about the female male club thing ,,,i thought you meant a special 420 girls club :doh: but why doesnt your fiancee join the one on here :48:*


She's actually too busy to join right now anyway. But thanks! 
LONG LIVE THE LOWRYDER!
:48:​


----------



## Richy-B

I hate trimming! My Fiance helps with alot of it too, which makes it alot easier on me. Thank God.


----------



## reno911

Hey Richy, I picked your brain a while back when i was planning to grow lowryder ak47 x blueberry. Right now mine are a little over 3 weeks old and 6 out of 7 turned out female. They seem to still be pretty small, around 3-4 inches tall, but very bushy. My question is how much do lowryders grow after they start budding?


----------



## reno911

BTW all those buds you have grown are sick lol


----------



## Richy-B

reno911 said:
			
		

> Hey Richy, I picked your brain a while back when i was planning to grow lowryder ak47 x blueberry. Right now mine are a little over 3 weeks old and 6 out of 7 turned out female. They seem to still be pretty small, around 3-4 inches tall, but very bushy. My question is how much do lowryders grow after they start budding?


That's a great female ratio!  Good job!  Depends on the light placement. If you put your lights up too high, the plants will want to stretch to that light. But, I've had a plant grow up, that was directly under the bulb , bout 6in from top, and It grew to a massive size anyway. I had to move it of course, or I'd of burned the plant. The closer the light is to the top of the plant and the more light you give it, should stay bout that heighth, but like I was saying. You never know sometimes? Depends on the phenotype you produce.  Hope this helps! 

Your grow sounds awesome, do you have a thread started or a GJ?
*LONG LIVE THE LOWRYDER!*​


----------



## Richy-B

Check this LRx1 out!(first pic is plant 13. Haven't trimmed in these pics, but I almost burnt her, trying to fatten her up!  3rd and 4th pics are of plant14 The last pic shows Plants 14,13,12,11hanging to dry.


----------



## time4tokin20s

Hey Richy,just ordered some Sugar Daddy and Bio-Bloom.Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Thorn

corrrrr come to mama!


----------



## tn_toker420

OH MY!!! Those are truly some beautiful plants Richy , it's a work of art ya got there  ...amazing man , i love it! I love the colors you have goin' , how purdy  ...and about the purp secret, does low temp. have anything to do with it  , eh???   i think i remember when you figured it out, i'll start searchin the threads  ...great lookin grow tho , Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN...


----------



## reno911

Richy-B said:
			
		

> That's a great female ratio! Good job! Depends on the light placement. If you put your lights up too high, the plants will want to stretch to that light. But, I've had a plant grow up, that was directly under the bulb , bout 6in from top, and It grew to a massive size anyway. I had to move it of course, or I'd of burned the plant. The closer the light is to the top of the plant and the more light you give it, should stay bout that heighth, but like I was saying. You never know sometimes? Depends on the phenotype you produce. Hope this helps!
> 
> Your grow sounds awesome, do you have a thread started or a GJ?
> 
> *LONG LIVE THE LOWRYDER!*​


Nice new LR 1, thing is a complete monster. I bet you get insanely fried off that lol. I havent been able to make a journal yet because I don't have a dig camera yet. I am using clfs and i think i had them too close to the plants and it might have stunted verticle growth but they are very bushy :hubba:.  Im hopen to get some HPS gowing before it over. I put the lights above them a few inches now and they seem to be growing taller now but i am hoping they will still grow alot taller before harvest. Have you noticed a certain week where they stop growing and focus on the buds or do they keep growing taller the whole way through? Thanks, ill try to borrow a camera so i can post some pics. 

keep on growing that chronic, BTW are you planning on getting some other lowryder strain to grow or stickin with the origional 2?


----------



## jnyce1320

Aye richy u still using sugar daddy or just bio-bloom?


----------



## Richy-B

jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> Aye richy u still using sugar daddy or just bio-bloom?


Bio-bloom now! Sugar Daddy ain't bad though. That's what I started with.  But Bio-Bloom is better.


----------



## Richy-B

reno911 said:
			
		

> Nice new LR 1, thing is a complete monster. I bet you get insanely fried off that lol. I havent been able to make a journal yet because I don't have a dig camera yet. I am using clfs and i think i had them too close to the plants and it might have stunted verticle growth but they are very bushy :hubba:. Im hopen to get some HPS gowing before it over. I put the lights above them a few inches now and they seem to be growing taller now but i am hoping they will still grow alot taller before harvest. Have you noticed a certain week where they stop growing and focus on the buds or do they keep growing taller the whole way through? Thanks, ill try to borrow a camera so i can post some pics.
> 
> keep on growing that chronic, BTW are you planning on getting some other lowryder strain to grow or stickin with the origional 2?


If you want them taller raise the light more. And yes after about 4-5 weeks they stop growing tall and just bud.  Or, the more darkness it get's the more it will stretch(grow tall), looking for light. I recommend 18/6, and to just keep your light higher above your plants if you want them to stretch.


----------



## Richy-B

Take a guess at which is the LRx1 and which is the LRx2
A LRx2 marker was placed in there to trick ya'll up


----------



## tn_toker420

Ah...Well if i had to pick, i would say the one on the left is 1...right side is lr2...but i actually think both are LR2 ...but i noticed how you phrased, as if there is a lrx1, so i dunno ...am i right  about there being two???


----------



## LowRider

Hey Richie, i had a laugh at the last picture there where you have them hung up in the bathtub.  A little symbolism there is it?


----------



## jnyce1320

Richy, u dont re-use your soil do u?


----------



## Melissa

:holysheep:
great pics as allways :48:


----------



## cuy103

How tall are those plants in the pix you showed us?

My guess is that they're around 2 feet tall...


----------



## daf

sick looking trees, keep up the good work


----------



## risktaker27

your the man richy looking  good


----------



## Richy-B

tn_toker420 said:
			
		

> Ah...Well if i had to pick, i would say the one on the left is 1...right side is lr2...but i actually think both are LR2 ...but i noticed how you phrased, as if there is a lrx1, so i dunno ...am i right about there being two???


 The LRx2 is the one on the left. Gotcha!  That's one big a**, LRx1 to the right, huh!:holysheep:


----------



## Richy-B

jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> Richy, u dont re-use your soil do u?


No.


----------



## Richy-B

cuy103 said:
			
		

> How tall are those plants in the pix you showed us?
> 
> My guess is that they're around 2 feet tall...


 You guessed right, 2ft! As long as your not adding the size of the pot it's in.


----------



## daf

i just got my lr2 and auto ak seeds today


----------



## GrandDaddyToke

*Nice looking harvest. Pretty PURPLE I got a lot going on need to get off my *** and do up a journal. I ordered a bunch of purple strains all fem seeds so I will be doing clones, Also got about 10 autos with pop corn buds doing fine. 
What you got planed??*


----------



## Richy-B

Sorry, I've been gone for so long.  Graduating, moving, fixing the car, hiding shi* so my family coming from out of town, doesn't see it. Removal of two ingrown toe-nails, harvesting, all in the last two weeks! I've been a Busy F'n Bee. There's other shi* I didn't mention, but oh, well. This is my first day of piece in these last two weeks. 
 I'm loving this new house. Got a basement, and a garage now.  Even got a garage door opener key. Livin' fancy now! Think I'm gonna go kick my feet up and go smoke some LRx2! I deserve it! 
 U do 2! Go Smoke some Buds. Everybody! We all deserve it! Smoke for all the hard work and things we, as stoners accomplish each year, smoke one for that reason, if you can't think of another. This is my life, and yours! Smoke for that reason, hell, just smoke for the fun of it!!!!!!


----------



## Richy-B

daf said:
			
		

> i just got my lr2 and auto ak seeds today


Sweet! Good luck and enjoy!
*LONG LIVE THE LOWRYDER!*​


----------



## Richy-B

GrandDaddyToke said:
			
		

> *Nice looking harvest. Pretty PURPLE I got a lot going on need to get off my *** and do up a journal. I ordered a bunch of purple strains all fem seeds so I will be doing clones, Also got about 10 autos with pop corn buds doing fine. *
> *What you got planed??*


Nothing yet, but my usual LRx1 seed stock. Some LRx2's I'm gonna pollinate to have my own batch of those, then probably Auto AK47. Sorry, but I gotta go, I'm tired.


----------



## jane_doe

wow! Looks like you hit gold! haha great job man! maken me wanna smoke a bowl!!! hehe


----------



## jnyce1320

Aye Richy i got my LR#2 and Auto AK-47 seeds yesterday.  I was ganna pick up Pro-Mix soil yesterday but local shop ran out, I have to go across town today and get it. Question is why dont u re-use your soil? The big bag of Pro-Mix is $50...damn! How many bags did you use for your 3gallon setup?


----------



## jnyce1320

Ok nvm i found a dealer which is right around the corner from me that sells it for $32. Dudes tryed to rip me off


----------



## Richy-B

jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> Ok nvm i found a dealer which is right around the corner from me that sells it for $32. Dudes tryed to rip me off


I was gonna say,? Good thing you shopped around. Yeah, everybody is looking to rip you off one way or another, these days. I'm tired of that **! Good luck with your grow.
* LONG LIVE THE LOWRYDER! *​


----------



## docfishwrinkle

richy watts up? havent been keepin up lately. noticed ur avatar & ur pup getting big.





			
				jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> Ok nvm i found a dealer which is right around the corner from me that sells it for $32. Dudes tryed to rip me off


i was going 2 say ur getting jacked, but $32 is not bad i can get for 27 where im @ its the bx.


----------



## Disco94

Hope I can only grow mine as well as these have been grown.


----------



## uptosumpn

wow just a ******* beautiful thing...i just sat here and read "both" of your journals...took me 2weeks!!!whew...!** and all i can say is damm! i am a def lowryder fan for good!!!!!! **** all that other **** people saying bout these...if u wanna get paid and quick...lowryders is the way to go...not to forget, have some some great **** to smoke period...man richie, u r an inspiration to all us newbies...i know this post is like 2  months late, but i had to leave my 2 cents...your grows are incredible man!! still obtaining all my supplies right now...this stuff costs$$...but it will pay for itself soon enough......i c there were no more post since oct..everything cool...i know u said  u were gread and moving, just hollering @ ya bro....good damm jopb again...u taught me a lot.......


----------



## icegrower

hey there those lowrider autos, are they cloneable or do have to grow from seed alvays.


----------



## uptosumpn

nahh, it doesn't make any sense to colne an auto flowering plant...u have to always just grow from seed...my advice, pollinate 1 female with 2 males,(or the stongest one) and thus, u will have your own seeds....:hubba: no cloning ness....


----------



## HippyInEngland

uptosumpn said:
			
		

> pollinate 1 female with 2 males


 
I used to know a woman like that.



> are they cloneable or do have to grow from seed


 
Auto's go into flower at 10 days, if you cut it to clone it, the clone section is in flower because it is full of flowering hormones, you cannot turn this off.

You have to grow all Auto's from seed only.


----------



## jnyce1320

Aye Richy Im Still Wonderin How Frequent Did You Water Your Plants And About How Much Per Plant. In The Begigning Of My Grow I Watered Every Day About 1 Gallon For All 6 Plants In 3 Gallon Pots. Then I Got Affraid I Was Over Watering Because Of Stunted Growth So I Pushed It Back To Every 3-4 Days.


----------



## Richy-B

icegrower said:
			
		

> hey there those lowrider autos, are they cloneable or do have to grow from seed alvays.


No point in cloning LR's  trust me!


----------



## Richy-B

jnyce1320 said:
			
		

> Aye Richy Im Still Wonderin How Frequent Did You Water Your Plants And About How Much Per Plant. In The Begigning Of My Grow I Watered Every Day About 1 Gallon For All 6 Plants In 3 Gallon Pots. Then I Got Affraid I Was Over Watering Because Of Stunted Growth So I Pushed It Back To Every 3-4 Days.


My Threads should tell ya. Depends on pot size, weather, humidity conditions, and how big the plants gotten


----------



## TokeWithHope

bro just read through this whole dam* journal and you have one hell of a green thumb god has blessed you 

now ima hit this :joint: peace bro

and good luck with whatever you got going on now (even tho u dont need it)


----------

